# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Türkiye'deki Satışın Kapsamlı Panoraması

## bozok

*Türkiye'deki Satışın Kapsamlı Panoraması*


*Sacide Erçetin* 
*acikistihbarat.com*
*10.04.2008* 



*Türk ekonomisini yakın takibe alan yabancılar,* 
*birçok Türk şirketlerini satın alarak ülke ekonomisinde söz sahibi olmuşlardır.* 

Bu ülke Cumhuriyetin ilk döneminde yokluklarla fabrikalar kurup, raylar döşemiş, ilk iş olarak da tüm özel şirketleri millileştirmişken, bizler bu ulusun nesilleri olarak neden koruyamadık. 

Ulusal milli şirketlerimiz tek tek elden çıkarılmasına neden göz yumduk, gençlerimizi yabancı şirketlerin kadrosuna neden mahkum ettik. Neden...... 


üzelleştirmeler adı altında yapılan satışlar ile ekonomimiz ciddi yaralar alırken, milli değerlerimiz hızla el değiştirirken ülke borçlarımız eksilmediği gibi katlanarak büyüyor. Gelirlerinin nerelere harcandığının cevabı da Türk kamuoyuna verilmesi gerekiyor, verilemiyorsa eğer hukuk insanlarının da ülke adına hesap sorması gerekiyor ? 


*Birleşmiş Milletler Genel Sekreteri Butros Gali*’nin özelleştirilmelerle ilgili anlamlı görüşü şöyleydi 

“ yeterli alt yapıya sahip olmayan azgelişmiş ülkelerin özelleştirmeden herhangi bir yarar sağlamaları mümkün değildir. Bu unsurların yeterince gelişmemiş olduğu toplumlarda piyasa ekonomisi kısa sürede bir *soygun düzenine dönüşmektedir* ” diyor _(Metin Aydoğan’ın "Ne yapmalı" Kitabı)_. 

Sizce de öyle değil mi ?
*2008 yılında öngörülen büyük özelleştirmeler listesinde* Halk Bankası, Karadeniz Bakır İşletmeleri, SEKA, Türkiye Demir üelik İşletmeleri, Türkiye Elektrik Dağıtım A.ş., Tekel, Türkiye Denizcilik İşletmeleri bunlardan bazıları ve sırada bekleyen şeker fabrikalarımızı ve diğer kalan limanlarımız köprüler, otoyollarımızı, *Türkiye'nin en büyük fosfat yataklarının bulunduğu yıllardır atıl durumda bırakılan Mardin Mazıdağı*, Nehirlerimiz vs unutmamamız gerekir. 

Aşağıda detaylarıyla tüm satılan şirketlerimize ait bilgileri toplu olarak bulacaksınız. Uzun süreli çalışmanın ve araştırmanın ürünü olan bu çalışma birçok kaynaklardan derlenerek en doğru bilgilere zar zor ulaşılarak hazırlanılmıştır. 

üünkü satılan milli değerlerimizden çok satılmış insanların yalan yanlış beyanatlarıyla dolu olan medyamızda bu bilgilere ulaşmak için büyüteç gerekiyordu. 

ülkemizde her şey satıldığı için doğal olarak da listem çok uzun oldu umarım sıkılmadan okursunuz.

*Bankacılık Alanında Satılanlar*: Oyakbank- Denizbank- şekerbank- Adabank- Akbank- Altarnatifbank- TurkıshBank- Sitebank- Türkiye Ekonomi Bankası- Yapı Kredi Bankası- Dışbank- Garanti Bankası- Finansbank- C Kredi ve Kalkınma Bankası- Tekfenbank- MNG Bank- Demirbank-Vakıfbank- Emlak Bankası- Türkiye Halk Bankası- İmar Bankası- Kıbrıs Kredi Bankası- Marmara Bank- İmpexbank- Toprakbank- Tat Yatırım Bankası.

*Sigortacılık Alanında Satılanlar:* Ray Sigorta- Acıbadem Sağlık Hizmetleri Acıbadem Sigorta- Başak Sigorta ve Başak Emeklilik- Türkiye Genel Sigorta- Anadolu Hayat Emeklilik- Garanti Sigorta ve Garanti Emeklilik- İhlas Sigorta- İsviçre Sigorta- Emek Hayat Sigorta- şeker Sigorta- Global Hayat Sigorta- Ankara Emeklilik- TEB Sigorta- Ak Emeklilik- Güven Sigorta.

*Diğer Satılanlar*:Petkim- Tüpraş- Erdemir- Eti Alimünyum (Seydişehir)- Eti Bakır- Eti Gümüş- Eti Krom- Demirdöküm- İzocam- Döktaş- Biletix- UN RO RO- AFM- Eczacıbaşı İlaç- Falım ve Firs- Dentistanbul- Türktelekom- Avea- Telsim- Turkcel- Sabancı Dupont- EnerjiSA- İstanbul Hilton- Zapmedya- Gittigidiyor.com- TGRT Televizyonu- Süper FM ve Metro FM- Star Gazetesi- Star TV- Sabah ve ATV Kanalları- Boyner Holding- Migros- İstanbul İETT Garajı- Araç Muayene İstasyonu- Tekel Alkollü İçkiler Bölümü- Tekel Sigara Bölümü- Petrol Ofisi- Havaş- Gima- Kuşadası Limanı- Antalya Limanı- İzmir Alsancak Limanı- Mersin Limanı- İskenderun Limanı- Derince Limanıdır - Samsun Gübre sanayii.

ülkemizin her alanına girmiş olan tahmini yüzde yetmişinden fazlasına sahip olan yabancı sermaye girişine ilaveten Emlak ve toprak satışları ne zaman son bulacak? Evet geriye ne kaldı diye sorabilirsiniz ? 

Bende soruyorum ?
Yanıtını bulamıyorum ?
Yetkililer açıklamada bulunurlarsa aydınlanacağız elbet. 

*OYAKBANK* Holandalı finans devi ING Group’a 2 milyar 673 milyon dolara satıldı. (Hürriyet 1.1.2008) Oyak Bank adı artık tarihe karışıyor.Uluslararası finans hizmetler şirketi ING Group, satın aldığı Oyak Bank’ın adını ING Bank Türkiye olarak değiştirdi. ING Group’un 50 ülkede faaliyet gösteren 90 bin acente, 4 bin şubeye sahip olduğunu ve 250 bin broker ile ilişki içinde bulunduğunu vurgulayan ING’nin Bireysel Bankacılıktan Sorumlu İcra Kurulu üyesi Eli Leenaars da, Oyak Bank’ın ING tarafından satın alınmasının her iki kurumun güçlü yönlerini bir araya getiren önemli bir fırsat sunduğunu söyledi. 

_“ Bu işlem uzun vadeli sürdürülebilir bir ilişkidir. ING Group olarak finansal kasımız çok güçlü ve bu kası Oyak Bank’ın Türkiye’de büyümesi için kullanacağız. Büyümeye yatırım yapmakta ısrarlıyız ”_ dedi. 

Leenaars, Türkiye'de satışı gündemde olan Halkbank ile ilgilenip ilgilenmediklerine ilişkin soru üzerine ise 

_“ Biz her zaman fırsatları gözlemleriz. Türkiye'de de istisnai durum olmayacak. Eğer anlamlı gelirse ilerleriz, harekete geçeriz, bir şeyler yaparız ”_ 

karşılığını verdi. ING Bank Türkiye Müdürü Hakan Eminsoy _“ING ile Türkiye'ye çok önemli bir kaynak girecek”_ diye konuşmuş.( Hürriyet 17.1.20089) Bize göre de kaynak transferidir.

*DENİZBANK* 1930’lu yıllarda kurulmuş bir kamu bankasıydı; özelleştirildi; 1998’de Zorlu Grubu tarafından alındı. Zorlu, Tarişbank’ı da almıştı. İki yapıyı Denizbank adı altında birleştirmiş ve hisselerinin %25’ini halka açmıştı; elindeki %75’ni 30 Mayıs 2006 tarihinde Zorlu Holdingden 2.437.386.290, 51 dolara, Fransa- Belçika merkezli DEXİA küresel banka devi satın aldı. DenizBank’ın %75 hisse devrinde, 6.000 çalışanı, 12 iştiraki, yurt içi ve dışında toplam 250’ye yakın şubesi bulunuyordu.Deniz faktoring A.ş ve Deniz Finansal kiralama A.ş.’ne de dolaylı olarak pay sahibi olmasına izin verildi. 

*şEKERBANK* 2006 Haziran ayında 33.98 hissesini 424.7 milyon YTL’ye Kazak Bank Turan Alem Group’a satıldı. Böylece bankacılık sektörüne ilk defa Orta Asyalı bir grup girmiş oldu.

*ADABANK* TMSF Uzan grubundan devraldığı bankayı 45 milyon 100 bin YTL’ ye Kuveyt merkezli The International Investor şirketine 3 Temmuz 2006 yılında yüzde 99.99 oranındaki hisselerini sattı. 

*AKBANK* Dünyanın en büyük bankacılık gruplarından biri olan Citigroup Türkiye piyasalarına Akbank hisselerini satın alarak girdi. 
Akbank’ın yüzde 20 hisselerine 17 Ekim 2006 yılında 3.1 milyon dolar ödedi. 

*ALTERNATİFBANK* (ABank) Anadolu Endüstri Holdingin bankası olan Altarnatifbank’ın yüzde 47.02 hissesi yaklaşık 205 milyon dolara Yunanlı Alpha Bank’a satıldı satış işlemleri tamamlanmayı bekliyor.BDDK, Yunanistan’ın ikinci büyük bankası olan Alpha Bank’ın Alternatifbank (Abank) ile yapmak istediği ortaklığa izin vermemiş. *BDDK’nın Yunan Alpha Bank ile Abank ortaklığına 8’inci maddeyi gerekçe göstererek izin vermemesinin, Yunan istihbarat teşkilatı EYP’nin eski başkanı Pavlos Apostolidirz’in banka yönetiminde yer almasından kaynaklandığı iddia edilmektedir.* 

*TURKISH BANK* National Bank of Kuwait (NBK) ile görüşüyor. 

*SİTEBANK* TMSF bünyesindeki banka 20.12.2001 tarihinde Yunanistan sermayeli NovaBank’a satıldı. Ticaret unvanı 28.3.2003 tarihinde BankEuropa olarak değişti. 

*TüRKİYE EKONOMİ BANKASI* (TEB) Fransız BNB Paribas’a yüzde 50 hissesini 217 milyon dolara şubat 2005 tarihinde satıldı. 

*YAPI KREDİ BANKASI* 1944 yılında Kazım Taşkent tarafından kurulmuştur. Yapı Kredi Bankasını satın alan KOüBANK, Koç Holding ile İtalyan Uni Credit’in ortak kurduğu bir bankadır. Bankayı 2005 yılında 1 milyar 182 milyon Euro ödeyerek satın aldı. 

*DIşBANK* Doğan grubunun bankası olan Dışbank 2005 yılında Avrupa’nın en önemli bankası olan Hollanda-Belçika finansal grubu Fortis’e yüzde 90 hissesi 985 milyon Euroya satıldı. Türkiye’nin yedinci büyük bankası olan Dışbank’ın ismi Fortis Bank olarak değiştirildi. Yabancıların eline geçen Dışbank’ın ortak olduğu kuruluşlar şöyledir; Dış Yatırım, Dış Portföy, Dış Leasing, Dış Factoring, Dışbank Malta ve Doğan Emekliliktir. 

*GARANTİ BANKASI* Doğuş Grubu’nun en güçlü finans sektörü olan Garanti Bankası 24 Ağustos 2005 yılında Dünya devi General Electric (GE) iştiraki Consumer Finance ile yapılan anlaşma sonucunda 1 milyar 556 milyon dolara satıldı. Türkiye’nin üçüncü büyük bankası olan Garanti Bankanın yönetimine yabancı ortağın temsilcileri gelmesine karşın, idari yapıda büyük değişiklikler yaşanmadı belirtilmiş.


*FİNANSBANK* Hüsnü üzyeğin’in 1987 yılında kurduğu bankanın yüzde 46 hissesi 3 Nisan 2006 yılında Yunan Bankası National Bank of Greece’ye (NBG) 2 milyar 291 milyon Euro’ya satıldı. Yunan Kilisesi’nin de ortak olduğu banka Türk Para piyasasına giren ilk Yunan bankası oldu. 

*C KREDİ VE KALKINMA BANKASI* C Bank Cıngıllıoğlu grubuna ait banka yüzde 58 hissesi 2005 yılı sonunda İsrail Bank of Hapoalim’e 113 milyon dolara satıldı. Daha sonra ismi Bankpozitif olarak değiştirildi. 

*TEKFENBANK* Toplam değeri 260 milyon dolar olan bankanın yüzde 70 hissesini 182 milyon dolara 8 Mart 2006'da satın alan Yunan EFG Eurobank daha önce Türk mali sektörüne girmişti. İsmi Eurobank Tekfen olarak değiştirildi. Yunanistan `ın ikinci büyük bankası olan Eurobank EFG'nin İsviçre'de UBS ve Credit Suisse'den sonra gelen üçüncü büyük bankacılık grubu ve 30'dan fazla ülkede 1500'den fazla şube ile hizmet veriyor. 

*MNG BANK* Türk Telekom ile Türkiye`nin gündemine oturan Lübnanlı Hariri ailesi MNG Bank `ın yüzde 91 hissesini Nisan 2007’de 160 milyon dolara satın aldı. MNG Bank Doğuş grubunun kontrolünde “*Tasarruf ve Kredi Bankası Aş*” adı altında faaliyet gösteriyordu. 

*DEMİRBANK* Yabancılara banka satışı ilk olarak TMSF bünyesinde bulunan Demirbank'ın, 20 Eylül 2001'de HSBC Bank ile hisse devir sözleşmesi imzalamasıyla başladı. Türkiye’nin altıncı büyük bankası olan Demirbank, 163 şubesi, 3.500 çalışanı ve 1 milyon bireysel, 4 bin ticari müşterisiyle 350 milyon dolara HSBC Bank’ın bünyesine katıldı. İngiliz Financial Times gazetesi bu satışı “ *bir kilometre taşı*” olarak değerlendirmiştir.

*VAKIFBANK* Hisselerinin yüzde 21.89'unun halka arzında 1 milyar 274 milyon dolar gelir elde edilmiş. Türkiye'nin beşinci büyük bankası olan Vakıfbank'taki hisse satışına gelen yoğun talep nedeniyle 42 milyon YTL nominal tutardaki ek satış hakkı da kullanıldı. Böylece yüzde 21.89 olarak düşünülen halka arz oranı da yüzde 25.18'e ulaştı. Arzda toplam 322 milyon YTL nominal değerde hisse senedi satıldı. Verilen bilgiye göre, 930 milyon dolarlık hisse yurtdışı yatırımcılara, 344 milyon dolarlık hisse de yurtiçi yatırımcılara olmak üzere toplam 1 milyar 274 milyon dolarlık hisse satışı yapıldı. Halka arzda kişisel ve kurumsal olmak üzere toplam 34.168 kişi hisse senedi aldı. 15.11.2005 Milliyet

*Vakıfbank’ın*, borçlarına karşılık satın aldığı 4 ve 5 yıldızlı turistik oteller, Vakıfbank iştiraklerinden Taksim Otelcilik tarafından satışa çıkarıldı. Vakıfbank’ın beş otelini daha özelleştiriyor. Bankanın iştiraklerinden Taksim Otelcilik bünyesindeki Abant Palace, Abant Köşkü, Obaköy, Side Palace ve Kuşadası otelleri ayrı ayrı satışa sunuldu.
2008 yılında Vakıfbank’ın yüzde 25 hissenin daha halka arzıyla bu bankanın sermayesinin yüzde 50’sinden fazlasının özel banka statüsü haline gelmesi amaçlanıyor. 

*EMLAK BANKASI* Atatürk'ün talimatları doğrultusunda 3 Haziran 1926 tarihinde *'Emlak ve Eytam Bankası'* adı altında 20 milyon lira sermaye ile kurulan Emlakbank faaliyetlerini yürütemediği gerekçesiyle 9 Temmuz 2001’de Ziraat Bankası'na devredilmişti. 

*TüRKİYE HALK BANKASI A.ş.* 1933 yılında Mustafa Kemal Atatürk tarafından küçük ve orta büyüklükteki esnaf ve sanayiciye, kolay ve ucuz kredi vermesi amacıyla kurulmuş bir ihtisas bankasıdır. Türkiye'nin 4. büyük bankası olan Halkbank’ın sloganı "*üreten Türkiye'nin Bankası*" idi. Pamukbank’ın 2004 yılında Halkbank’a devri nedeniyle kapatılan şubeler ve binlerce çalışanı işsiz kalmıştır. Halkbank'ın yüzde 24.98 hissesi Mayıs 2007’de halka arz edildi. Piyasa değerinin 7 - 8 milyar dolar olduğu tahmin edilen Halkbank'ın halka arzından 1 milyar 837 milyon dolar gelir elde edildi. Halkbank için üYK kararının ardından Sermaye Piyasası Kurulu (SPK) onayı beklenecek. 

*TüRK TİCARET BANKASI* 2004 yılında Sermaye Piyasası Kurulu SPK tarafından tasfiyesine karar verilmişti.

*İMAR BANKASI* Haziran 2005'te iflasına karar verildi. 

*KIBRIS KREDİ BANKASI* 13 Ağustos 2004 tarihinde iflasına karar verildi. 

*MARMARA BANK* 1995 yılında iflasına karar verildi. 

*İMPEXBANK* 1996 yılında iflasına karar verildi.

*TOPRAK BANK*1992 yılında kurulan banka Bankacılık Düzenleme ve Denetleme Kurumu, TMSF kapsamına aldığı Toprakbank’ı Bayındırbank’la birleştirerek kapatmıştır. 

*TAT YATIRIM BANKASI* (Tatbank) Merkezi İstanbul Karaköy'de bulunan Tatbank, 1992 yılında kuruldu ve sermayesinin yüzde 95.04`ü Diyarbakırlı işadamı Mehmet Salih Tatlıcı ait olan Tat Yatırım Bankasının satışı 31.8.2006 tarihinde tamamlandı. 

*Dünya genelinde 1.5 trilyon dolarlık varlığı yöneten ABD kökenli uluslar arası yatırım Bankası Merrill Lynch ,Tat Bank ve Tat Menkul Kıymetler`i satın almak üzere anlaşarak hisselerin yüzde 100`ünün devriyle ilgili sözleşmeyi imzaladı.* Tat Bank`nın ismi Merrill Lynch olarak, Tat Menkul Kıymetler `in ismi de Merrill Lynch Menkul Değerler olarak değişeceğine karar verildi. Kesin olmamakla beraber 6 milyon dolar ödediği belirtilmiştir.
*Elimizde kalan İş Bankası, Ziraat Bankası, Halkbank, Vakıflar Bankası ve tabi ki Merkez Bankasında şimdilik yabancılar söz sahibi değildir. Ne acıdır ki, bunun dışındaki tüm bankalarımıza yabancılar hakimdir.*

*Kaynak arayışlarını hızlandıran hükümet, 2008 yılında Ziraat Bankası, Halk Bankası ve Vakıfbank'ı da satacak.* 

İngiltere Bankalar Birliği Başkanı ve İngiltere Merkez Bankası yönetim kurulu üyesi Andrew Buxton Türk bankacılığı için 29 Kasım 2000’de şunları söylemiştir

_“ Türkiye’de finanssal hizmetlerin yaygınlaştırılması ve genişletilmesi için birleşmeler gerçekleştirilecek ve bazı bankalar yok olacaktır”_ 

demiştir. Ve ülkemizde ise bazıları değil tamamı yok edilmiştir. _(Metin Aydoğan "Ne Yapmalı" kitabından)_

*AB üLKELERİNDEKİ BANKALARIN YABANCI PAYLARI* :

Sinan AYGüN’ün, yaptığı açıklamada yabancı sermaye payının AB ülkelerindeki yüzdelerini şöyle veriyor Ve Avrupa ülkeleri, bankacılığın ulusal sermayenin elinde kalması için uğraş veriyorlar diyor. 

Almanya’da yüzde 5, 
İtalya’da yüzde 8, 
İspanya’da yüzde 10, 
Hollanda’da yüzde 11, 
Danimarka’da yüzde 17, 
Avusturya ve Fransa’da yüzde 19, 

Yunanistan’da ise yüzde 20 oldugunu belirten. ATO Başkanı Aygün, yabancı sermaye oranının IMF’nin kontrolündeki ülkelerden Estonya’da yüzde 100, üek Cumhuriyeti’nde yüzde 95, Slovakya’da yüzde 93, Meksika’da yüzde 82, Macaristan ve Polonya’da yüzde 65, Arjantin’de yüzde 48, Peru’da yüzde 47, şili’de yüzde 42 olduğunu belirtmiştir. 

*PETKİM* T.C. Başbakanlık üzelleştirme İdaresi Başkanlığı Petkim Petrokimya Holding A.ş.’nin sermayesindeki %51 oranındaki kamu hissesinin blok satış yöntemi ile özelleştirmesine ilişkin olarak yapılan ihale sonucunda, bahse konu hisselerin 2.040.000.000 ABD Doları bedelle *Socar&Turcas-Injaz Ortak Girişim Grubu*’na İhale şartnamesi çerçevesinde satılması üzelleştirme Yüksek Kurulu’nun 22 /11/2007 tarih ve 2007/63 sayılı kararı ile onaylanmıştır. 

Azeri devlet petrol şirketi olan Socar'ın kurdukları TransCentralAsia Petrochemical Holding adlı konsorsiyumun üyelerinin kim olduğu belli değildi. Yüz elli yıllık geçmişe sahip olan Socar, Bakü-Tiflis-Ceyhan (BTC) boru hattının yüzde 25 oranında sahibidir. 

2008'den itibaren bu hattan akması beklenen 50 milyon ton ham petrolün 40 milyon tonunun Socar'a ait olması bekleniyor. Petkim özelleştirmesi daha gündemde değilken Turcas ile Socar Türkiye'de bir petrol rafinerisi ve petrokimya tesisi yatırımını incelemelere başlamıştı. 

üzelleştirmeyi durduran Danıştay kararda, 

“*ülkemizde, yapılan yatırımlarla üretim kapasitesi artan ve kar eden büyük bir petrokimya kompleksi olan Petkim’in yüzde 51 oranındaki kamu hissesinin özelleştirmesinde üstün kamu yararı bulunmamıştır*” 

demiştir. üzelleştirme işlemlerinin iptali istemiyle açılan davalarda yargısal denetimin hukuka uygunluk yönünden yapıldığına ve özelleştirme işlemlerin teknik özellikler taşıdığına vurgu yapılan gerekçeli kararda, şunlar kaydedildi: 

*” üzelleştirmeye ilişkin işlemlerin siyasi iktidarın tercihlerini yansıttığı, dolayısıyla yargısal denetimin daha ziyade işlemin yetki ve şekil unsurları üzerinde yapılabileceği de hukuken kabul edilemez”.(*Yeniçağ 12.1.2008 ) 

Petrol-İş Sendikası Genel Başkan Mustafa üztaşkın 

_“Bu satışla, Türkiye devleti Türkiye petrokimya sanayiden ve pazarından çekilirken, % 100 devlet kontrolünde olan Socar aracılığıyla Azerbaycan Devleti'nin girişi sağlanmıştır. Yılda % 15 büyüme hızına sahip ve dünya petrokimya sektöründe 5. büyük pazar konumunda olan ülkemiz, petrokimyasalların üreticisi ülkeler ve şirketler için son derece cazip bir pazar durumundadır."_ 

_Bu satış, Türkiye petrokimya sektöründe yabancılaşma yaşanmasına, petrokimya pazarımızın kaybedilmesine ve sayıları 6-8 binlere ulaşan şirketleriyle plastik sektörünün çökmesine yol açacaktır_” 

demiştir. (www.petrol-is.org.tr/duyurusu) 

Petkim’in özelleştirilmesinde kamu yararı olduğunu iddia eden *İngiliz vatandaşı Devlet Bakanı Mehmet şimşek,* 

_“Cari açık yaratan sektörlerden biri petrokimya. O nedenle Petkim özelleştirilmesindeki kamu yararı ortada”_

demiştir. Petrol-İş Sendikası'nın Petkim'in yüzde 51'lik kamu hissesinin blok satış yoluyla özelleştirilmesinin iptaline yönelik açtığı dava esastan 19.3.2008 tarihli tüm gazetelerde yer alarak sonuçlandığı bildirilmiştir. Danıştay 13. Dairesi, davayı yasal dayanağı bulunmadığı gerekçesiyle reddetmiştir. 

Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan üzelleştirme İdaresi Başkanı Metin Kilci’ye _“ Verin gitsin!!!”_ talimatı verirken, *Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı, Petkim ihalesini kazanan Rus-Kazak ortaklığının esrarlı yapısı, Ermeni Diasporası ve kara para iddialarını incelemeye almış ve MİT, grubun ortaklık yapısı ve faaliyetlerine ilişkin detaylı bir rapor hazırlayacağını belirtmiştir.* Türkiye'nin en büyük petrokimya şirketi olan Petkim, 14 fabrika, 8 yan işletme, 150 milyon metreküplük barajı, büyük tonajlı gemilerin geleceği bir limanı ve lojistik önemi büyük, Aliağa ve İzmir'in su ihtiyacı karşılayan Petkim'in satışı ülke adına büyük kayıptır. 

*TüPRAş*Türkiye’nin en büyük sanayi şirketi Türk Petrol Rafinerileri Anonim şirketi büyük badireler atlatarak en sonunda devletin elindeki yüzde 51’lik hissesi 4 milyar 140 milyon dolara *Koç-Shell Ortak Girişim Grubuna* satılmıştır. 

İlk olarak 13 Ocak 2004 tarihinde yapılan ihaleyi 1.3 milyar dolara yüzde 65.76'sını Tataristan'ın devlet petrol şirketi olan Tatneft ile Zorlu Grubu ortaklığına satılmış olup 29 Aralık 2004 Petrol-İş’in açtığı iptal davası Danıştay’ca onaylanarak iptal edilmiştir. 

*3 Mart 2005 TüPRAş yüzde 14.76'sı, İMKB'de Sami Ofer'in fonlarına satılmış, bu satış hem usul yönünden hem de fiyat yönünden tartışma yaratmıştı.* Danıştay'ın satışın iptali kararını vermesinden sonra bu hisselerin geri alınması gerekiyordu Petrol-İş bunun için de dava açarak İsrail asıllı Sami Ofer’e bu satışın neden yapıldığı sorgulanıyordu. 

Daha sonra 3 Mayıs 2005 tarihinde TüPRAş’ın kamuya ait yüzde 51’lik hissesinin satışı için tekrar ihale açıldı,12 Eylül 2005 İhalede en yüksek teklifi veren Koç - Shell Grubu, ihaleyi 4 milyar 140 milyon dolarla kazandı ve 26 Ocak 2006 tarihinde ise Koç - Shell Grubu’na hisse devri gerçekleşti. 

*7.3. 2008 tarihli Hürriyet Gazetesinin haberine göre Danıştay, Koç Grubu`na hisse devri tamamlanan Tüpraş`ın yüzde 51`inin blok satışına yönelik ihaleyi durdurdu.* Danıştay, ihale şartnamesinde bazı hükümlerin özelleştirme yasasına aykırı olduğunu bildirmiştir. 

Tüpraş `ın satışını protesto etmek için ellerindeki _"Tüpraş`ta hakkım var, satmıyorum Kamu malı halkın malı"_ yazılı dövizlerle yürüyüş yapan işçilere Petrol-İş sendikası Başkanı Mustafa üztaşkın’ın yaptığı konuşmada, Tüpraş`ın özelleştirilmesine karşı başlattıkları mücadelenin daha bitmediğini söyleyerek 

_`Tüpraş defteri kapanmaz, herkes kapatsa, Petrol İşçisi, Tüpraş işçisi kapatmaz biz bu mücadeleyi bırakacak değiliz. Yeni mücadeleler verilir hem fabrikada hem de alanlarda. Türkiye`nin her yerinde. Bundan kimsenin kuşkusu olmasın. Türk halkı bizimle. şu anda biz sağduyunun., toplumun vicdanının sesiyiz. üünkü hep doğruyu söyledi. Ne söylediysek çıktı. Onun için bir kez daha bu olayda haklıyız. Bu satış da iptal olacak, bu ihale yargıdan dönecektir"_

diye tepkisini dile getirmiştir. 

Türk-İş Genel Sekreteri ve Türkiye Enerji, Su ve Gaz İşçileri Sendikası (Tes-İş) Genel Başkanı Mustafa Kumlu, 

_“Enerji savaşlarının yapıldığı günümüzde enerjide özelleştirmenin ülkenin geleceğini karartmak anlamına geldiğini” belirterek, enerjide özelleştirmeden vazgeçilmesini istedi. “Enerji bir ülkenin can damarıdır. Hükümetin görmezden geldiği bir konu var ki, o da enerjide özelleştirmenin diğer özelleştirmelere benzemeyeceğidir”_ 

dedi. ülkenin coğrafi açıdan stratejik konumda bulunduğunu ve enerjinin de son derece stratejik bir sektör olduğunu kaydeden Kumlu, kaygılarının sadece özelleştirme nedeniyle işsiz kalacak üyeleri için değil, ülkenin geleceği olduğunu vurguladı. 

*üzelleştirme düşüncesiyle yıllardır tek çivi bile çakılmayan termik santralların kaderine terk edildiğini*, ülkenin enerjide yüzde 70’ler düzeyinde dışa bağımlı hale getirildiğini ifade eden Kumlu, enerjide özelleştirme değil, tersine var olan tesislerin bakım ve onarımı ile ihya zamanı olduğunun altını çizmiştir. 

*ERDEMİR* Türkiye’nin en büyük yassı çelik üreticisi olan Ereğli Demir-üelik İşletmeleri 27 şubat 2006 tarihinde üzelleştirme İdaresi Başkanlığına ait yüzde 46.12’lik hissesi ile yüzde 3.17'lik Türkiye Kalkınma Bankasına ait hissesinin Oyak'a devrine ilişkin hisse devir sözleşmesi imzalandı. 

*Erdemir’in özelleştirilme aşamasında kamuoyunun müthiş tepkisi ve Ereğli halkının direnişi bu satışın bitiriliş şeklini farklı bir biçime sokmuştu. OYAK'ın Erdemir'i satın alması kamuoyundaki tepkileri azalttı.* 

OYAK, Erdemir için Fransız ARCELOR şirketiyle anlaşmış olduğu daha sonra ortaklığının bozulduğu basında yer almıştı. Hisse bedeli olarak 2 milyar 770 milyon doların İdare hesaplarına, 190,2 milyon doların da Türkiye Kalkınma Bankası hesaplarına intikal ettiği bildirildi.

OYAK'ın yüzde 3,17'lik TKB hisseleri için ödeneceği tutar ise yaklaşık 190,4 milyon dolar olarak hesaplanırken, toplam ödeme de 2 milyar 960 milyon doları bulacak. Böylelikle Erdemir'in yüzde 49,29 oranındaki hissesi Ataer A.ş'ye geçmiş olacak. 

Ordu yardımlaşma kurulu tarafından kurulan Ataer şirketi Erdemir'in yeni sahibi oldu. 

15 Mayıs 1965'te 470 bin tonluk yıllık sıvı çelik kuruluş kapasitesiyle faaliyete geçen Erdemir mamullerini makine, boru ve profil, ambalaj malzemeleri, ev eşyaları, ısı gereçleri, elektrik makine ve aletleri, tarım araçları imalatı ile gemi ve konteyner yapımı, otomotiv sanayi, yan sanayiciler, tüccarlar, ve ordu başta olmak üzere pek çok kamu kurumu da kullanmaktadır. 

Yabancıya gitmesin diyerek Erdemir’i alan OYAK grubu,daha sonra Oyak Bank’ı Hollandalıya satmıştır. 

*ETİ ALüMİNYUM SEYDİşEHİR* tesisleri 1967 yılında ABD'nin muhalefetine rağmen Ruslar tarafından kurulan Eti Holding bünyesinde faaliyet gösteren Konya’nın Seydişehir ilçesinde bulunan Seydişehir Alüminyum Tesisleri, dünyada ham madde mamul maddeye ithal girdisi olmayan üç tesisten biri olma özelliğine sahip. 

*Alüminyum üretimi yanında, dünyada cevher de çıkaran tek işletme ve Boksitten alüminyum üreten tek tesis olan Seydişehir Alüminyum Tesislerinin* yüzde yüz blok satış yoluyla 25.7.2005 tarihinde özelleştirme kapsamına alınmış 305 milyon dolarla *CE-KA* inşaata satılan şirket 49 yıllığına Türkiye’nin beşinci büyük barajı olan Oymapınar hidroelektrik santralını bedelsiz olarak işletme hakkını da elde etmiş. 

Fakat SEYDİşEHİR ALüMİNYUM TESİSLERİNİN üZELLEşTİRİLMESİ ile ilgili olarak DANIşTAY 29.05.2006 tarihinde yürütmeyi durdurma kararı vermişti. *Ancak hükümet yürütmeyi durdurma kararını uygulamak yerine, yargı kararını uygulamayanlar hakkında yargılamaya da izin vermemiştir.*

*ETİ BAKIR A.ş ve KARADENİZ BAKIR İşLETMELERİ A.ş* Karadeniz bölgesindeki Murgul, Küre, Espiye ve diğer maden sahalarından bakır, bakırlı pirit ve diğer cevherleri çıkarmak ve mevcut tesislere ilave olarak yeni tesisler kurmak, yeni cevher yatakları bulmak ve işlemek maksadı ile 28.05.1968 tarihinde %49 hissesi Etibank’a, %51 hissesi de özel kişi ve bankalara ait olmak üzere 300 Milyon TL sermaye ile kurulmuştur. 

Eti Holding'e bağlı ortaklıklarından, Eti Bakır, Eti Krom, Eti Metalurji ve Eti Gümüş’ün özelleştirilmesinde,
Eti Bakır A.ş. ile Karadeniz Bakır İşletmeleri A.ş.ye (KBİ) ait Samsun İşletmesi'nin 33 milyon ABD dolara *Ce-Ka İnşaat* Makina Madencilik A.ş.’ne satılmıştır. 

Eti Gümüş A.ş. 8 Mayıs 2003 tarihinde, *ETİ Gümüş A.ş*.’de bulunan %100 oranındaki kamu hissesinin blok satış yöntemiyle özelleştirilmesi amacıyla açılan ikinci ihaleyi 6 Mayıs 2004 tarihinde 41.200.000 ABD doları veren *Söğütsen Seramik Sanayi İnşaat Madencilik İthalat İhracat A.ş* firmasına satılmıştır. 

Türkiye Maden İşçileri Sendikası Yönetim Kurulu tarafından yapılan açıklamada ise 

_“...Eti Gümüş’ün ihalesini kazanan Söğütsen Seramik şirketinin daha önce iflası istenmiş, uçan kuşa borçlu, daha önemlisi devlete borçlu bir şirket"_

olduğu belirtilmiştir. *Daha sonra 17.8.2004 Akşam Gazetesi haberine göre Koza Davetiye Mağaza İşletmeleri ve İhracat A.ş’nin Eti Gümüş’ü satın aldığı duyurulmuştur.*

Eti Krom A.ş. üzelleştirme Yüksek Kurulu, 24.06.2004 tarihinde % 100 oranındaki hissesinin özelleştirilmesini teminen, 58.100.000.- (elli sekiz milyon yüz bin) ABD Doları bedelle en yüksek teklifi veren Yıltaş İnşaat Ticaret Limited şirketine satılmasına karar verilmişti. 

Ancak, şirket üİB tarafından uygulanan uzatmalara rağmen Eylül ayına kadar ilk taksidini bile ödeyememesi nedeniyle 14 Eylül 2004 tarihinde yapılan ikinci ihalede 58.050.000-ABD Doları bedelle maden-metalürji sektörleriyle ilişkisi Rusya’dan ithal ettiği kömürü paketleyerek satmaktan öte olmayan *Yıldırım Dış Ticaret ve Pazarlama A.ş.* ile satış sözleşmesi imzalamıştır.

*Eti gümüş gibi Eti Krom’ da kasalarındaki mevcut nakitleri, stoklarındaki hammadde ve satışa hazır metalleri, taşınmaz varlıkları (arsa, bina,vb), kamunun malı olan madenlerin ruhsatlarıyla birlikte yok pahasına satılmıştır.* 

*Eti Elektrometalurji 15.320 milyon dolara satıldı.* Satılırken kasasında 2.06 milyon nakit para ve işletmede 3.4 milyon dolarlık stokları, işten çıkarılacakların kıdem ve ihbar tazminatları için devletin yatırdığı 5.04 milyon dolar da para yatırılmış haliyle satılıyor. Yani alıcı firma para ödemediği gibi üstüne para almış oluyor. 

*PETROL OFİSİ* yüzde 34 hissesini satın almak için Doğan şirketler Grubu Holding A.ş. ile anlaşan Orta Avrupa'nın önde gelen petrol ve doğalgaz şirketi *Avusturyalı OMV*, bu hisseler için 1 milyar 54 milyon dolara 13 Mart 2006 tarihinde anlaşma imzalamıştır. 

OMV, 5 kıtada 18 ülkede petrol arama ve çıkarma faaliyetini sürdürüyor. 

*Petrol ofisi 21 Temmuz 2000 tarihinde Türkiye İş Bankası ve Doğan şirketler Grubu Holding A.ş.’den oluşan Ortak Girişim Grubu tarafından satın alınmıştır.* 2002 yılının Ağustos ayı itibariyle ise grup, Petrol Ofisi`nin devlete ait olan yüzde 25.83 oranındaki hissesini satın aldı. 

*Aynı yıl, aralık ayında İş-Doğan ve Petrol Ofisi`nin birleşmesiyle İş Bankası ile Doğan Holding eşit olarak Petrol Ofisi`nin yüzde 47.42`sine sahip oldular.* Bu tarihte halka açıklık oranı yüzde 5,16 idi. 2 Eylül 2005 tarihinde İş Bankası’nın sahibi bulunduğu ve toplam sermayenin yüzde 44,06’sına karşılık gelen Petrol Ofisi hisse senetleri Doğan Holding tarafından 616 milyon dolar karşılığında satın alınmıştı. 

*KOü HOLDİNG şİRKETLERİ* 

*Demir dökümün satışı:* Koç ailesi üyelerinin sahip oldukları 53 yıllık şirketi olan Türk Demirdöküm’ün % 72.56 hissesini 211 milyon Euroya *Alman Vaillant*’ sattı. (toplam şirket değeri 391 milyon dolara denk gelmektedir) satışın 30 Eylül 2007 tarihinde tamamlanmış. 

Vaillant İcra Kurulu Başkanı (CEO) Claes Göransson ise, Vaillant'ın dünyada 10 binden fazla kişiye istihdam sağladığına ve geçen yıl 2 milyar avro gelir elde ettiğine işaret ederek şunları söyledi: _"Dünya piyasasının yüzde 21'ine sahibiz ve Demirdöküm'le üstünlüklerimiz daha da artacak. Duvar kombileri sektöründe lider olmak istiyoruz. Türkiye'nin Doğu Avrupa, Orta Asya, Kuzey Afrika ve Ortadoğu'ya yakın olması çok önemli. Buralara yapılan ihracatı artıracağız."_ diyen Göransson, 'Demirdöküm ismi kalacak mı?' sorusuna, "Kesinlikle. Demirdöküm güçlü bir marka ve kalacak" yanıtı verdi. 

Son iki yılda Tüpraş, Yapı Kredi Bankasının bir kısım hissesini, Tansaş gibi büyük satın almalar gerçekleştiren Koç Holding, geçen yıl İzocam, Döktaş ve Biletix'teki hisselerini yabancı yatırımcılara devretmiştir.

*İzocam’ın satışı:* Koç Topluluğu'nun, Eylül 2005’ de şirket satışlarından birini daha gerçekleştirdi. Koç ailesi ve Koç şirketlerinin İzocam'da sahip olduğu yüzde 61.2 oranındaki hisse, *Kuveyt şirketi Alamana Industuries ile Fransız şirketi Saint Gobain Isover'*e 171milyon 341 bin dolara satıldı. 

*Döktaş’ın satışı* Koç Holding’den yapılan açıklamaya göre yüzde 49’u halka açık olan Döktaş’ın yüzde 54.96’sına 111 milyon 25 bin 866 dolara *Finli Componenta Corporation* şirketine Ekim 2006 tarihinde satmıştı. Döktaş'ın yeni hissedarı uluslararası alanda metal sektöründe faaliyet gösteren Componenta Corporations şirketi, Finlandiya, Hollanda, İsveç'te üretim tesisleri bulunuyor.

Koç Topluluğu tarafından 1973 yılında kurulan Döktaş’ın, dünyanın her yerinde faaliyet gösteren demir ve hafif alaşımlı mamul kullanıcıları için ürettiği ham ve işlenmiş komponentler ile Türk döküm sanayinin pazar lideri konumundayken, dünyanın pek çok noktasına kaliteli ürünler sağlıyordu. 

*Biletix’in satışı* Koç Bilgi Grubu şirketlerinden Koç, Biletix'i dünyanın en büyük bilet satış şirketlerinden Amerikalı *Ticketmaster*'a satıldı. Satış fiyatı ile ilgili bir açıklama yapılmadı. Tahmini 15-20 milyon dolar çıvarında olduğu söylenmiştir.

Biletix'in yüzde 50 hissesi KoçSistem'e, yüzde 50 hissesi ise kurucu ortaklar Dave Dorner ve Ali Abhary'e aitti. Ticketmaster, hem KoçSistem'in elindeki hisseleri hem de iki kurucu ortaktaki hisseleri satın aldı. Koç Bilgi Grubu, satış fiyatı ile ilgili bir açıklama yapmazken, satışın 15-20 milyon dolar arasında bir bedel üzerinden olduğu söyleniyor. KoçSistem’den yapılan açıklamada, 2000 yılında Koç Grubu ve TAG Enterprises ortak girişimiyle kurulan Biletix'in kısa zamanda Türkiye'nin en başarılı e-ticaret şirketlerinden biri haline geldiği vurgulandı.

2000 başlarında Ali Abhary ve Dave Dorner ile Koç Bilgi Grubu'nun ortaklaşa bir girişimidir. ABD'nin Kalifornia eyaletinde olan ve Türkçe'de adı 'bilet uzmanı' anlamına gelen Ticketmaster sağladığı bilet satış ve dağıtım hizmetlerini, dünyanın en büyük e-ticaret sitelerinden biri olan www.ticketmaster.com internet sitesi üzerinden, dünya çapında hizmet sunuyor. Ticketmaster; ABD dışında, İngiltere, İrlanda, Hollanda, Norveç, Danimarka, İsveç, Finlandiya, Almanya, İspanya ve Belçika'yı kapsayan toplam 18 farklı pazarda faaliyet gösteriyor.

*UN RO-RO* 1993 yılında 48 ortakla kurulan, UN RO-RO deniz taşımacılığı şirketi, UN Ro-Ro’nun satışına önce imza koyan, daha sonra ise _’uyku mahmurluğuyla imzaladım, ölürümde sattırmam, Satış süreci şeffaf değil”_ diyerek satışına karşı çıkan Saffet Ulusoy 7 ekim 2007 şirketin *ABD’li yatırım fonu* 1976 yılında Jerome Kohlberg, George Roberts ve Henry Kravis tarafından kurulan (KKR) firmasına şirketi toplam 910 milyon Euro’ya yüzde 97.6’ı hissesinin satışı için imza attı. 

İstanbul Ambarlı ve İstanbul Pendik limanlarından İtalya’nın kuzey ucundaki Trieste kentine düzenli olarak seferler düzenleyen UN RO RO' nun tamamı lojistik ve işletme alanında faaliyet göstermekte olan 5 ayrı şirketi bulunuyor.

*AFM* Adnan Akdemir Ailesi’ne ait AFM sinemaları bir aile şirketi olup 40 yıl önce hizmete girmiş ve hissesinin 51.9’nını 28.5 milyon dolara Turkcell’in ortağı *Rus Alfa Grubuna* satıldı. Alfa’ya yapılan satışta ise koltuk başına değer çok düşük bir seviyeden belirlendiği ifade edilmiştir. Rus Alfa Grubu, 183 sinema salonu ve 33 bin koltuğu bulunan AFM Sinemaları’nı 55 milyon dolarlık piyasa değeri üzerinden satın almıştır. 

*ECZACIBAşI İLAü* Türkiye'de öncüsü olduğu ilaç sektörünün çınarı 65 yıldır varlığını sürdüren ilaç’ın % 75’ini 460 milyon Euroya *üek kökenli Zentiva*’ya sattı. 5 bine yakın çalışanı olan Zentiva'nın üek Cumhuriyeti, Slovakya ve Romanya'da üretim tesisleri bulunuyor. Zentiva N.V Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı ve üst Yöneticisi Jiri Michal da, _“Eczacıbaşı ile yaptıkları anlaşmanın, bugüne kadar gerçekleştirdikleri en büyük stratejik işbirliği anlaşması olduğunu, bu anlaşma ile Orta ve Doğu Avrupa pazarlarındaki büyüme stratejilerini hayata geçirme yönünde önemli bir adım attıklarını”_ vurgulamıştır.Onlar büyürken biz de küçülüyorduk !

*FALIM Ve FİRST* Dandy Sakız adıyla Jak Amram tarafından kurulan ve 1972’de faaliyete geçen şirket daha sonra Intergum Grubu’na dönüştü. Jak Amram, aynı zamanda Türkiye Eğitim Gönüllüleri Vakfı (TEGV) kurucu üyeleri arasında yer alıyor. Intergum grubu Dandy ile piyasaya girip 'Falım' ve 'First' ile son yıllarda markalı sakız üretmeye başlayan ve başta ABD olmak üzere AB ülkelerinin market zincirlerinin raflarını sakızları ile süsleyen önemli bir marka haline geldi. Türkiye’nin lider sakız şirketi olan Intergum’ı Amram ailesinden satın almak için Haziran ayında anlaşma yapan *İngiliz gıda devi Cadbury Schweppes*’ de çalışan sayısı 50 bin ve 200 ülkede faaliyet göstermektedir.

Türk sakız piyasasının yüzde 46'sı Intergum'ın tekelinden 450 milyon dolara satın alan dünyanın en büyük şekerleme şirketi olan İngiliz Cadbury Schweppes’e satıldı. Kent Gıda’nın yüzde 95.36 hissesine2006 yılında sahip olan Cadbury Schweppes’ten Türk sakız piyasasında yüzde 60'lık payla en büyük oyuncusu haline geldi. Cadbury çatısında Türkiye'de Trident, Nazar, Tipitip, Toybox ve Olips ürünleri bulunuyor. 

*TüRKİYENİN İLK Dİş HASTANESİ DENTİSTANBUL* 2001'de Ağız ve Diş Sağlığı Merkezi adı altında faaliyete başlayan Dentistanbul, 2003'te Türkiye'nin ilk özel diş hastanesi ruhsatını aldı. Yılda ortalama 20 bin hastaya hizmet veren hastaneyi kuran Mehmet Ali üzer büyük bir gizlilik içinde *Dentistanbul'u ABD'li Global Environment Fund'a (GEF)* sattı*.* Kurulduğu 1991 yılından beri GEF 6 milyar 200 milyon dolar bağış ve 1800 projeye 20 milyar doların üstünde finansman desteği sağladı. Gelişmekte olan 140 ülkede 800 milyon dolarlık fon yöneten GEF, Latin Amerika, Avrupa ve Doğu Avrupa'da faaliyet gösteriyor. Macaristan ile Polonya'da merkezleri bulunan Euromedics ve Latin Amerika Sağlık Fonu GEF'in başlıca yatırımları arasında bulunuyor. şirket özellikle Avrupa Birliği'ne giriş aşamasındaki ülkelerde yatırım yapmayı tercih ediyor. 
Yabancı sermaye girişi böylece hastanelere de sıçramış oldu. 

*ACIBADEM SAğLIK HİZMETLERİ* ve* ACIBADEM SİGORTA* 
Acıbadem sağlık hizmetlerinin yüzde 69,6 hissesi *Almond Aş* satıldı. 

Ortadoğu, Kuzey Afrika ve Güney Asya`da öncü sağlık hizmeti sunucusu olma amacıyla *Abraaj Capita*l ile ortak olmuştu. Acıbadem`in başkanı Mehmet Ali Aydınlar ile Abraaj Capital 
tarafından % 50-50 eşit hisseyle kurulan Almond Aş, Acıbadem`in yüzde 69,6 hissesini satın aldı. Abraj Capitol daha öncede Acıbadem sigortanın % 50hissesini almıştı. 

*Abraaj Capital Grubu`na bağlı Suudi Arabistan Kraliyet Ailesi üyelerinden Ali Al-Turki`ye ait Almond Holding`e satıldı*. Acıbadem Sağlık Grubu’nun, 6 hastane, 7 tıp merkezi ve poliklinikleri, göz sağlığı 
merkezi, laboratuar ve şubeleriyle yaklaşık 6 bin çalışanı bulunuyor. 

Abraaj Capital, uluslararası bir yatırım şirketinin Deutsche Bank, Citicorp yanında Suudi Arabistan ve Birleşik Arap Emirlikleri kökenli ortakları da olan Arbaaj'ın başlıca uluslararası ortakları arasında DIFC Investments, Emirates Bank International, Mashreq Bank, Zabbeel Investment, Public Institution for Social Security (Kuwait), Al Qudro Holdings gibi kuruluşlar bulunuyor. 

*BAşAK SİğORTA VE BAşAK EMEKLİLİK* 1959'da Ziraat Bankası'nın kurduğu Başak Sigorta ve 1997'de kurulan Başak Emeklilik üzelleştirme İdaresi tarafından, 268 milyon dolara *Fransız şirket Groupama International* satıldı. Başak Sigortadaki yüzde 56.67 ve Başak Emeklilikteki yüzde 41 hisselerine sahip olan Groupama International Daha önce aldığı Güneş Sigortada da yüzde 30 hisseye sahip. Fransa'nın ikinci büyük sigorta şirketi olan Groupama, 1900'den bu yana çalışmaları sürüyor. Groupama, Fransa dışında İspanya, İngiltere, İtalya, Portekiz, Macaristan, üin ve Vietnam'da faaliyet gösteriyor 3.2.2006 Milliyet 

*GüVEN SİGORTA* Türkiye Tarım Kredi Kooperatifleri Merkez Birliği (TTKKMB), özelleştirme kapsamında 2000 yılında satın aldığı Güven Sigortayı satışa çıkarıyor ve 17 Mart 2008'deki ihaleyle açılacak. Güven sigortada halen, 2 bin 600 acentası bulunuyor. Fransız Gruopama Güven Sigorta ile de ilgileniyor. Sonucu belli değil.

*RAY SİGORTA* Dışbank hisselerini zararına Doğan Finansal Kiralama A.ş.'ye devretti. Doğan şirketler Grubu Holding A.ş.’nin sahibi olduğu Ray Sigorta A.ş. şirketinin %58.2 hissesi, 81.48 milyon dolara *TBIH Financıal Services Group’a* 19 Mart 2007 tarihinde satıldı. Yüzde 20 hissesi kalan Doğan Holding bu payın 2010 ve 2011 yıllarına kadar TBIH'e satış opsiyonu olduğu belirtildi . THY filosunu 1968-2004 yılları arasında kesintisiz teminat altına alan Ray Sigorta, üç yıl aradan sonra THY’yi yeniden sigortalamaya başladı.

*TüRKİYE GENEL SİGORTA A.ş*. Mart 2007 tarihinde % 80’nı 285 milyon Euro’ya Mehmet Emin Karamehmet'in sahibi olduğu üukurova Grubu'ndan satın alan *İspanyol Mapfre SA*’nın, sigorta, reasürans ve çeşitli finansal hizmetler konusunda İspanya ve Güney Amerika dahil toplam 40 ülkede faaliyet gösteriyor. İspanyol firma, satın alma işleminin tamamlanmasıyla Genel Sigorta'nın Mapfre International'ın bir şubesi durumuna dönüşeceğini bildirdi. Türkiye'de araç sigortasında 6., yaşam sigortası dışındaki sigortalarda 10. sırada bulunan Genel
Sigorta ve acentesi olan Genel Yaşam'ın 310 personeli ve tüm Türkiye'de 297 bayii bulunuyor. Genel Sigorta, Türkiye'deki pazarın yüzde 3,2'sine egemen durumdadır. 24.9.2007 

*ANADOLU HAYAT EMEKLİLİK,* HSBC BANK şubelerinde satışa sunuldu*.* HSBC Bank, imzalanan acentelik sözleşmesi ile Anadolu Hayat Emekliliğin hayat sigortası ve bireysel emeklilik ürünlerini kendi müşterilerinin finanssal ihtiyaçlarına çözüm olarak sunacak, imzalanan acentelik sözleşmesi ile bankanın ülke çapındaki 156 şubesinde hayat sigortası ve bireysel emeklilik ürünlerinin müşterilere sunulacağını 11.10.2008 tarihli hürriyet gazetesi aracılığı ile bildirdi. 

Daha önce tamamı TMSF’na ait olan Demirbank T.A.ş hisselerinin HSBC Bank satış ve devrine ilişkin sözleşme 20 Eylül 2001 tarihinde İstanbul’da imzalanmıştı. HSBC Bank bu satış işlemi karşılığı, devir tarihinde TMSF’na peşin olarak toplam USD 350 milyon ödemiş. Toplam 198 şubesi ve 3700 civarında çalışanı ile Türk Bankacılık Sisteminde önemli bir yeri bulunan Demirbank T.A.ş’nin, bu satış işlemi sonucunda HSBC Bank A.ş. ile birleşmek suretiyle bankacılık faaliyetlerine devam ediyordu.

*GARANTİ SİGORTA VE GARANTİ EMEKLİLİK* Garanti Bankası ile Avrupa'nın önde gelen sigorta gruplarından *Eureko B.V.*arasında Mart ayında açıklanan ortaklık, TC Başbakanlık Hazine Müsteşarlığı ve Rekabet Kurumu tarafından onaylandı. 21 Haziran 2007 Perşembe günü imzalanan satış anlaşmasına göre, Eureko, Garanti Sigorta A.ş.'ye ait %80 oranındaki hisseyi 365 milyon Euro bedelle satın aldı. şirket ayrıca, Garanti Emeklilik ve Hayat A.ş.'ye ait %15'lik hisseyi 100 milyon Euro karşılığında satın aldı, %35 oranında yeni hisse alım hakkına da sahip oldu. http://www.garanti.com.tr Garanti Sigorta, bugünden itibaren faaliyetlerine Eureko Sigorta A.ş. adıyla devam edecek. 

Eureko Sigorta hisselerinin yüzde 20'sinin Garanti Bankası'na ait olmaya devam edeceğine işaret edilen açıklamada, yeni dönemde Garanti Bankası ile işbirliğinin aynı şekilde devam edeceği ve banka sigortacılığındaki lider konumunun yanı sıra, diğer dağıtım kanallarında da büyüyeceği belirtildi. Yaklaşık 7 milyon müşteriye hizmet veren Eureko, Avrupa sigortacılık pazarındaki en büyük 10 oyuncu arasında yer almayı hedefliyor. Bu amaçla faaliyet gösterdiği ülkelerde işbirliği yapan Eureko, merkezi Hollanda'nın yanı sıra Avrupa'nın 10 ülkesinde faaliyet gösteriyor.

*İHLAS SİGORTA* İhlas Sigorta'nın yüzde 88,25'inin Almanya'da sigorta sektöründe faaliyet gösteren HDI International Holding'e (HINT) 23,7 milyon YTL yaklaşık 16.75 milyon Euro bedelle tamamını *Alman Talanx Sigorta Grubu*'nun iştiraki olan HDI’ sattı. Satış sözleşmesi 30 Haziran 2006 tarihindeki duyurusu Almanya ve Türkiye'ye aynı anda yapıldı. İhlas Sigorta'nın adı değişerek, HDI Sigorta oldu. Brezilya, İspanya, İtalya, Macaristan, Polonya, Bulgaristan, Avusturya gibi dünyanın birçok ülkesinde sigortacılık faaliyeti gösteren Talanx AG, dünyanın birçok ülkesine reasürans kapasitesi sunan Hannover Re'nin de sahibi. Grup, faaliyet gösterdiği ülkeler arasında Türkiye'yi de katmış oldu. Almanya'da Mercedes, BASF, Simens, MAN gibi büyük grupların sigortasını yapan Talanx Grubu'nun, Türkiye'de HDI Sigorta olarak faaliyete geçmesi ile tüm Türkiye'deki Alman şirketlerinin sigortasını üstleneceği ve buna paralel olarak bankasürans (banka sigortacılığı) yapacağı da edinilen bilgiler arasında. 

*İSVİüRE SİGORTA* 25 yıl önce temsilcilik, daha sonra şube ve Türk-İsviçre ortak teşebbüsü haline dönüşen İsviçre Sigortayı Alman reasürans şirketi "Münich Re"nin çoğunluk hissesine sahip olduğu Ergo, İsviçre Sigorta hisselerinin yüzde 75'ini satın aldı. Yüzde 25 hisse Balcı Ailesi’nde kalırken, satış fiyatı konusunda her iki taraf da açıklama yapmaktan kaçınırken, İsviçre Sigorta ve İsviçre Hayat için Ergo 212.9 milyon Euro ödediğini Almanya’da açıklamıştır. Ortaklığa ilişkin haber ilk kez 11 Temmuz 2006 tarihinde medyada yer almıştır. 

*EMEK HAYAT SİGORTA* Tasarruf Mevduatı Sigorta fonu (TMSF), Aksoy grubundan haczedilen Emlak Hayat Sigorta A.ş.deki yüzde 99.99 oranındaki hisseyi l milyon 500 bin YTL’ye *merkezi Bahamalar’da bulunan Gem Global*’a ihale etmiştir. Sabah 21.3.2006

*TEB SİGORTA* Zurich Finansal Hizmetler Grubunun, TEB Sigorta A.ş.'nin tamamını satın almak için anlaşma imzaladı.2007 yılında prim üretimi 130 milyon dolara (155 milyon YTL) ulaşan TEB Sigortanın, 600 noktaya ulaşan geniş bir ağ ile hizmet verdiği ifade edildiZurich Finansal Hizmetler Grubunun, Kuzey Amerika, Avrupa, Asya Pasifik, ve Latin Amerika'nın olduğu çeşitli pazarlardan oluşan global ofis ve şube ağı aracılığıyla hizmet veren sigorta bazlı bir finansal kuruluş, 1872'de kurulan grubun merkezinin, İsviçre'nin Zurich şehrinde bulunduğu ve grubun yaklaşık 55 bin çalışanı ile 120'den fazla ülkede hizmet verdiği bildirilmiştir. Zurich, TEB Sigorta’yı satın aldığı fiyatı açıklamazken, TEB Sigorta’nın ismi de ’Zurich Sigorta’ olarak değişeceği ve TEB Sigortanın satışından Türk Ekonomi Bankası’nın (TEB) elde edeceği kaynak, banka, leasing, faktoring alanında büyüme için kullanılacak bilgileri basında yer almıştır.

*şEKER SİGORTA* Hisselerinin yüzde 70.20'lik bölümü ABD’li Liberty Mutual Grubu'na geçen şeker Sigortanın Yönetim Kurulu Başkan Yardımcısı Joe H. Hamilton,"Türkiye'nin izlediği ekonomik politikalarla Türk sigorta piyasası önemli ölçüde genişlemeye hazır. Bireylerin ortalama harcanabilir gelirleri yükselen bir trende sahip, Arabaları, evleri ve şahsi malları kapsayacak sigorta ürünlerine olan talebi artırıyor” diye belirtirken fiyat açıklanmayan satışta 59.6 milyon dolar tahmin edilmektedir. Hamilton, Liberty Mutual'ın dünyadaki yeri konusunda şu bilgileri verdi:"Liberty Mutual Group, Amerika'nın en büyük şirketleri listesinde 102'nci sırada yer alırken, 39 binden fazla çalışanı, dünya üzerinde 900'den fazla ofisi ile "Asya, Avrupa ve Latin Amerika'da, 20'den fazla ülkede faaliyet göstermektedir. 

*GLOBAL HAYAT SİGORTA* 1998 yılında hayat sigorta ürünleri konusunda faaliyet göstermek amacıyla kurulan Hayat Sigorta şirketi, 1 Mayıs 2003 tarihinde "Global Hayat" ismini almıştır. Avrupa'nın önde gelen finans kuruluşlarından Dexia'ya çoğunluk hisselerini devreden DenizBank, Global Yatırım Holding iştiraki olan Global Hayat Sigorta ile satış anlaşmasını imzaladı. Böylece Global Hayat Sigorta 2 milyon 700 bin YTL’ye Denizbank'ı alan Dexia'ya geçmiş oldu.Dexia Bank, 1996 yılında Fransız Credit Local ve Belçikalı Credit Communal'ın birleşmesi sonucu ortaya çıkan Avrupa'nın en büyük 15 bankasından biri ve dünyanın en büyük 30'uncu bankası konumunda bulunuyor. Banka Belçika ve Fransa dışında Lüksemburg, Hollanda, İngiltere, İsveç, İtalya, İspanya, Almanya ve Amerika'da faaliyet gösteriyor. 

*ANKARA EMEKLİLİK* Anadolu Hayat Emeklilik, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü Polis Bakım ve Yardım sandığının sahibi olan Ankara Emeklilik, Genel merkezi Hollanda merkezli sigortacılık şirketi AEGON’a yüzde yüz hissesini satmıştır. Türk hayat sigortacılık ve emeklilik fonu pazarında söz sahibi oldu. Ankara Emeklilik satıldığında, 54 binin üzerinde bireysel emeklilik katılımcısına ve yaklaşık 35 milyon Euro fon birikimine sahip bulunuyor aynı zamanda şekerbank ile imzalamış olduğu dağıtım anlaşması çerçevesinde, ürünlerinin, bankanın ülke çapında yayılmış bulunan 236 şubesi üzerinden de dağıtımını sürdürmektedir.

AEGON`un son yıllarda Orta ve Doğu Avrupa`da, Macaristan, Polonya, üek Cumhuriyeti, Slovakya, Romanya olmak üzere 5 ülkeyi kapsayan genişlemesine Türkiye yi de katarak tamamlamış oluyor. 

*AK EMEKLİLİK* Sabancı Holding İştiraklerinden Aksigorta'nın Yüzde 99.4'üne sahip olduğu Ak Emeklilik A.ş. ile İngiliz Sigorta Devi Aviva Plc'nin Türkiye'deki şirketi Aviva Hayat ve Emeklilik'in Birleşme Anlaşması 21 Mart 2007’de İmzalandı. Yapılan anlaşma Ak Emeklilik'in banka sigortacılığındaki deneyimleri ile, Aviva Hayat ve Emeklilik'in doğrudan satış gücünü biraraya getirerek Türkiye'nin lider hayat ve emeklilik şirketini oluşturmayı amaçlıyor. 

Yeni şirket, 31 Mart 2007 itibariyle 572,5 milyon ABD doları bireysel emeklilik fon büyüklüğü ve yüzde 25'lik pazar payı ile bireysel emeklilik sektörünün lider şirketi konumuna yerleşirken, aynı zamanda 30.3 milyon ABD doları toplam prim üretimi ve yüzde 11'lik bir pazar payı ile hayat sigortasında üçüncü sıraya yükselmiş oldu. Birleşme sürecinin tamamlanmasının ardından Aviva Plc, Aksigorta'ya 100 milyon ABD doları nakit ödeme yapacak. Birleşme anlaşması kapsamında yapılan acentalık anlaşması ile de Akbank'ın 687 şubesi üzerinden 5.9 milyon perakende müşterisine hayat ve emeklilik ürünlerinin satışına olanak sağlanıyor. (İhlas Haber Ajansı) 08.06.2007


*TüRK TELEKOM* 1 Temmuz 2005 tarihindeki ihaleyi kazanan yüzde 55 hissesinin suikasta kurban giden eski Lübnan Başbakanı Refik Hariri'nin ailesine ait olan Oger Telecom 6 milyar 550 milyon doları peşin ödeyeceğini açıklamış ancak daha sonra taksitle ödeme yapmaya başlamıştı. *Altı aylık karı bedelle en stratejik kurumumuz satılmış oldu*. *ABD dahil hiçbir ülkede yabancılara işletme ruhsatı satış yetkisi vermezken bizim ülkemizde gerçekleşmiştir.* 

Anayasa Mahkemesi: “*Türk Telekom Stratejiktir*” mahkemenin 1994/45 sayılı kararında; 

_“Kalkınmayı hızlandırmak için, elbette, dış borçlanma, yabancı sermaye, yabancı ortaklıklardan yararlanmak gerekir; ancak, özelleştirme yoluyla giderek yabancıların nüfuzuna yol açılması ülke bağımsızlığı yönünden kabul edilemez. Bu gerçek, özelleştirme politikası uygulayan gelişmiş kimi ülkeleri bile önlem almak zorunda bırakmıştır” denilerek, ulusal varlıklarımızın yabancılaştırılması konusuna dikkat çekilmiştir. Mahkeme aynı kararında; “Telekomünikasyon ve elektrik gibi stratejik öneme sahip kamu hizmetlerinin yabancılaşması, ülke savunması, güvenliği ve bağımsızlığı yönünden sakıncalıdır”_ 

görüşüne yer vererek, Türk Telekom’un Stratejik olduğunu vurgulamaktadır.

Fakat daha sonra Anayasa Mahkemesi Başkan vekili Haşim Kılıç, 5189 sayılı üeşitli Kanunlarda Değişiklik Yapılması Hakkında Kanunun 2. maddesinde yer alan, 

_"Devamı süresinde tekel mahiyetinin yaratabileceği sakıncalar da dahil"_ ve _"Aynı maddenin 3. fıkrası"_ ibarelerinin iptali ve yürürlüklerinin durdurulması istemini oy çokluğuyla reddettiklerini bildirdi. 

Haşim Kılıç, bir gazetecinin, 

_"Böylelikle Telekom'un satışına vize verilmiş mi oldu?"_ 

sorusuna, 

_"Vize verilmiş oldu. şu anda Anayasa Mahkemesi açısından bir problem kalmadı"_

yanıtını verdi. *CHP, Anayasa Mahkemesi'ne yaptığı başvuruda, 5189 sayılı yasa ile 406 sayılı yasadan çıkarılan 3. fıkranın iptalini istemişti.* 

Söz konusu 3. fıkra, 

_"Yabancı, gerçek ve tüzel kişilerin Türk Telekom'daki hisse oranı yüzde 45'i geçemez ve bunlar doğrudan ya da dolaylı olarak şirketin çoğunluk hisselerine sahip olamazlar"_

hükmünü içeriyordu. Bu arada Danıştay İdari Dava Daireleri Kurulu, Türk Telekom'un özelleştirilmesiyle ilgili olarak açılan davada, Anayasa Mahkemesi'nin bu kararı ile, Oger Telecoms Ortak Girişim Grubu'nun Türk Telekom'u devralması için hukuki bir engel kalmamış oldu. 

Ve satış gerçekleşti. Türk Telekomünikasyon’un yüzde 55 hissesinin 6.55 milyar dolara Oger Telecom Ortak Girişim Grubu’na satışına ilişkin “hisse satış sözleşmesi” imzalandı. 

Sözleşme, Ulaştırma Bakanı Binali Yıldırım, özelleştirmeden sorumlu Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan ve Saudi Oger Grubu’nun mali işlerden sorumlu Başkan Yardımcısı Muhammed Hariri tarafından imzalandı. 

2004 yılı itibariyle abone sayısı 19 milyon 125 olan Türk Telekom'un 55 bin 794 personeli bulunuyor. 2004 yılında 11.2 katrilyon lira ciro gerçekleştiren Türk Telekom'da net gelir 8.6 katrilyon lira. 5 katrilyonluk toplam gideri olan Türk Telekom'da net kar ise 2.1 katrilyon lira ve Türk Telekom, dünyanın 13'üncü büyük telekom kuruluşuydu, satışı ülke çapında işçi gösterilerine yol açarken, bu durum Oger Telecom CEO'su Muhammad Hariri'nin işten çıkarma yapılmayacağı yönünde bir duyuru yapmasına da neden olmuştu. 

Fakat bugün dahi işçilerin grevi halen sürmekte olduğunu görmekteyiz. Devletin üzerine gitmeyip göz yumması ve yeterli denetim yapılmaması nedeniyle, keyfi uygulamalar hüküm sürmektedir. *Türktelekom’un satış esnasındaki kasalarında nakit bulunan 1.64 milyar dolar parasıyla bedava değil üstüne para verilerek satılan şirketlerimizden birisidir.*

*TüRK TELEKOM - INNOVA'YI ALDI* Türk Telekom, 1999 yılında kurulan, 2005 yılında ise Anel Grup bünyesine katılan Innova Bilişim üözümleri A.ş.’nin tamamını 18.5 milyon dolara satın aldı. Anel Telekomünikasyon Elektronik Sistemleri Sanayi ve Ticaret Aş bağlı ortaklığı Innova Bilişim üözümleri A.ş. yüzde 100 hissesini sattı. 

*AVEA SATIşI* CEP telefonu sektöründe Türk Telekom Avea’daki İtalyan hisselerini aldı. 

Türk Telekom, Telecom Italia (TIM) ile Avea’daki hisselerinin tamamını satın almak üzere 500 milyon dolara anlaştı. Anlaşmanın yürürlüğe girmesiyle birlikte Türk Telekom Avea’da yüzde 81 hissenin sahibi oldu. Avea’nın daha önceki ortaklık yapısı yüzde 40 TIM, yüzde 40 Türk Telekom ve yüzde 20 İş Bankası şeklindeydi. 

Avea hisselerine ilişkin anlaşmanın temeli Telecom Italia ve Oger Telecom arasında Temmuz 2005’te imzalanan sözleşmeye dayanıyor. Türkiye cep telefonu sektörüne İş Bankası ile kurduğu Aria markasıyla giren daha sonra faaliyetlerini Aria-Aycell birleşmesiyle doğan Avea'da sürdüren TIM'ın, hisselerini devretmesiyle Avea'da da yönetim açısından dengeler değişti. *Avea da, yüzde 44.55'lik payıyla Lübnan’lı Oger Telecoms, "fiilen patron" konumuna yükseldi ve daha öncede Türk telekom’un yüzde 55 hissesini satın almıştı.* 

*TELSİM’İN SATIşI* Tasarruf Mevduatı Sigorta Fonu'nun (TMSF) satışa çıkardığı Telsim Mobil Telekomünikasyon Hizmetleri A.ş., 4 milyar 550 milyon dolarla dünyanın en büyük mobil telekomünikasyon operatörlerinden olan İngiltere'den Vodafone'nin şirketi Vodafone Telekomünikasyon A.ş.'ye 25.5.2006 tarihinde ihale edildi.

Uzan Grubu’nun borçları nedeniyle TMSF’ye devredilen Telsim’in satışı için Ulaştırma Bakanı Binali Yıldırım, ''Hayırlı olsun. Fiyat gayet güzel'' diyerek 

_''Türkiye'de kim yatırım yaparsa yapsın Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin mevzuatına tabidir. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti için istihdam oluşturacaktır. Burada kazanıp, burada tüketecektir. Yapacağı herhangi bir yanlış olursa onu da takip edip, düzeltecek mekanizma kurulmuştur. Telekomünikasyon üst Kurulu'nun görevi de işletmecileri gözetlemektir. Endişe edecek bir şey yok. Hiç kimse buradaki tesisleri alıp bir yere götüremez, gümrük kapılarına tembih ettik.''_ 

demiştir. Telsim satışından Motorola ve Nokia da pay alacak. 

*Yunanistan'da telekulak skandalına karışan Vodafone Group Plc şirketi*, mobil telefon işletmeciliği alanında dünyanın en büyük şirketi olarak biliniyor. Telsim ihalesini kazanan Vodafone, 80 milyar Euro yıllık ciro ve Eylül ayı itibarıyla 171 milyon aboneyle dünyanın önde gelen GSM şebekesi. 

Vodafone’un piyasa değeri de Kasım itibarıyla 80 milyar Euro olarak hesaplanıyor. Vodafone İngiliz Manchester United takımının ana sponsorluğunu ve Formula 1’de Ferrari takım sponsorluğu yapıyor. 27 ülkede iştiraki, 15 ülkede ortaklığı olan Vodafone 41 ülkede faaliyette bulunuyor. İngiliz yayın kurumu BBC de, Türkiye’nin 72 milyon nüfusu ile Vodafone için dördüncü büyük pazarı olduğunu belirtti. Telsim’in kısa vadede zarar etmesinin beklendiğini kaydeden BBC, “Telsim’in özelleştirilmesi Türkiye’nin AB üyeliği lehindeki ekonomik argümanlara daha da ivme kazandıracak” yorumunu yapmıştır.14.12.2005 tarihli gazeteler.

*TURKCELL’İN SATIşI* şubat 1994’te hizmete giren Turkcell, Telsim ile birlikte Türkiye’yi ilk cep telefonu ile tanıştıran şirketlerden biri olma özelliğine sahip. Turkcell, 27 Nisan 1998’de Ulaştırma Bakanlığı ile GSM lisans anlaşmasına imza atmıştı. Turkcell, yaptığı anlaşma ile GSM lisans hakkını 25 yıllığına 500 milyon dolara almıştı. Turkcell İletişim`de büyük ortak TeliaSonera’nın yüzde 37,1 hissesi bulunuyor. Turkcell`in ortaklarından İskandinav telekom şirketi TeliaSonera, gelecekte Turkcell ve Rusya`nın MefaFon şirketlerini satın almak için fırsat kolluyor. Hisse satışı sonrasında üukurova Holding'in Turkcell'deki payı yüzde 27.26'dan yüzde 21.38'e gerileyecek. Turkcell'de Rus Alfa'nın yüzde 13.22, Sonera'nın yüzde 37.09, Murat Vargı'nın yüzde 5.07 hissesi bulunuyor. 

şirketteki halka açık hisse oranı ise yüzde 17 seviyesinde.

Bu arada üukurova grubunun Turkcell'in yüzde 5.88 hissesi için Alfa ile İsveç - Finlandiya ortaklığı olan TeliaSonera arasında kıyasıya bir çekişme yaşandığı ve daha sonra ise Turkcell'in ortaklarından Rus sermayeli Alfa Grubu, elinde bulunan yüzde 13.2'lik Turkcell hissesinin yüzde 6.6'sını sattığını duyurmuştu. Alfa, piyasa değeri 1.4 milyar dolar olan bu hisseleri sadece 20 milyon dolara Kazak Visor Group'a devrettiğini açıklamıştır. 

*SABANCI DUPONT İşTİRAKİNİ SATTI* H.ü. Sabancı Holding, Dusa Dupont Sabancı Brasil S.A. ve Dusa Dupont Sabancı Argentina S.A.'ya ait iştirak hisselerini Hollanda'da bulunan Sabancı Industrial Nylon Yarn and Tire Cord Fabric B.V.'ye sattı. şirketin iştirakler portföyünde bulunan Dusa Dupont Sabancı Brasil S.A.'ya ait 1 trilyon 573.5 milyar lira nominal değerli hisselerin tamamı 6.8 milyon dolar ve Dusa Dupont Sabancı Argentina S.A.'ya ait 2 trilyon 477.8 milyar liralık nominal değerli hisselerin tamamı 8 milyon dolara satıldı. Satış bedeli olan toplam 14.8 milyon dolar (yaklaşık 10 trilyon lira) şirket hesabına geçti. Söz konusu satışlardan doğan 3 trilyon 576 milyar liralık kazancın sermayeye ekleneceği bildirildi.

*ENERJİSA* Sabancı Holding’e ait EnerjiSA şirketinin yüzde 49.99'una ortak olan Verbund'a 326.2 milyon dolar ödedi. Avusturyalı elektrik şirketi Verbund (üsterreichische ElektrizitÃ¤tswirtschafts Aktiengesellschaft), yaklaşık 12.5 milyar Euro piyasa değeriyle Viyana Menkul Kıymetler Borsası'nda en büyük şirketler arasında yer alıyor. CNN 15.3.2007

*İSTANBUL HİLTON*, Türkiye’nin ilk 5 yıldızlı oteli, İstanbul Hilton’un özelleştirmesinde en yüksek teklifi 255.5 milyon dolarla işadamı Aydın Doğan’a ait Ortadoğu Otomotiv vererek satış gerçekleşmiştir. 12.8.2005 CNBC 

*ZAPMEDYA* 2000 yılında kurulan interaktif reklam pazarlama şirketi Zapmedya'nın % 70'ni İngiliz reklam ve pazarlama şirketi International Marketing and Sales Group, 13 milyon dolara satın aldı. Zapmedya, Bülent Boytorun tarafından kurulduğundan bu yana, 500'ü aşkın kuruluşa Online Reklam konusunda hizmet vermiştir. 2006 yılı sonu itibarıyla 12 milyon dolarlık cirosu ile internet reklamcılığı alanında pazar liderliğini sürdürüyor. Zapmedya'yı satın almak üzere anlaşma imzalayan IMSG ise 1996 yılında halen şirketin başkanlığını yürüten Gregory Thain tarafından kuruldu. İngiltere yanında gelişmekte olan piyasalara önem veren IMSG'nin bu ülkelerde 21 ofisi bulunuyor. IMSG'nin ofisinin bulunduğu kentler arasında Moskova, Almatı, Astana, Duşanbe, Yeni Delhi, Kalküta, Bangalor, Haydarabad ve Budapeşte yer alıyor. IMSG’nin 2007 cirosu 96.5 milyon dolar düzeyinde bulunuyor.IMSG yetkilileri satış tan sonra Zapmedya yetmez yeni şirketler alacağız diye ifade verdi. 
*www.gittigidiyor.com*şubat 2001 yılında yayına başlayan Gitti Gidiyor, 1.2 milyon kayıtlı üyesi, 360.000 günlük, 4.0 milyon aylık tekil ziyaretçisi ve 500.000’e yakın günlük satış fırsatlarıyla Türkiye’nin en büyük alışveriş merkezidir. 2001 yılında 3 okul arkadaşı tarafından kurulan ve 1.3 milyon kullanıcısı bulunan sanal açık artırma sitesi "gittigidiyor.com" ilham kaynağı eBay e milyonlarca dolara satıldı.Tam oranı açıklanmamakla beraber, eBay’in gittigidiyor.com’da yüzde 10’un üzerinde hisseye sahip olduğu belirtildi. Türkiye, dünyada 6.8 milyar dolarlık ciroyla, 36 ülkede faaliyet gösteren eBay’in girdiği 37’nci ülke oldu.

*TGRT TELEVİZYONU* ABD'li medya devi *Rupert Murdoch*'ın Newscorp şirketi, TGRT'yi 151 milyon YTL'ye satın aldı. Türkiye'de yabancıların yayın kuruluşlarındaki hisse sınırı yüzde 25 olduğundan, kalan hisseler Newscorp şirketiyle ortak hareket eden Atlantic Records şirketinin sahibi Ahmet Ertegün'ün olacak. 

Bu arada Avustralya doğumlu olan 74 yaşındaki Murdoch, 1980'li yıllarda ABD'de televizyon satın alabilmek için ABD vatandaşlığına geçmişti. Dünyanın en büyük medya patronları arasında bulunan Murdoch, Avustralya, İngiltere, ABD ve Asya basınındaki önemli varlığıyla tam anlamıyla küresel bir medya imparatoru olarak görülüyor. 
25.7.2006 Milliyet 

İşadamı Murdoch İngiltere'de Times, Sky TV ve Sun'ın, Amerika Birleşik Devletleri'nde Fox TV, New York Post ve Weekly Standard'ın Türkiye'de de Fox TV adını alan TGRT'nin da aralarında bulunduğu çok sayıda yayın organının sahibidir. İhlas Holding, Bankacılık Düzenleme ve Denetleme Kurulu (BDDK) tarafından faaliyetlerine son verilmişti. Enver üren’nin sahibi olduğu İhlas Holding’e ait TGRT’ nin satışına gelen itirazlar reddedildi ve 2 Kasım 2006 tarihinde Radyo ve Televizyon üst Kurulu (RTüK), İhlas Yayın Holding’in Huzur Radyo TV’deki (TGRT)’nin ABD merkezli Newscorp’a satışını onayladı.

*SüPER FM VE METRO FM RADYONUN SATIşI* 

*Süper FM'in* ihalesinde en yüksek teklifi 33 milyon 100 bin dolarla CGS TV (Kanada-Global ortaklığı) verdi. Uluslararası bir medya kuruluşu olan CanWest Global Communications Corp.'un, Kanada'nın en büyük medya şirketi olarak nitelendiği, kuruluşun, Global Television Network'un sahibi olmasının yanı sıra Kanada'nın en büyük günlük gazete yayıncısı konumunda olduğu bildirildi. Tasarruf Mevduatı Sigorta Fonu'nun (TMSF), 7 radyo, 2 televizyon kanalı ve bir gazeteden oluşan Uzan Grubu şirketlerinde Star Medya Grubu şirketlerinin satış ihaleleri Super FM ile başladı, satışları 6 Ekim Star Gazetesi'nin satışıyla sona erdi. İhaleler Metro FM, Joy FM ve Joy Türk FM, Star TV, Rock FM ve Radyo Alaturka, Kral TV, Kral FM olarak devam etmiştir. *Metro FM* ihalesine en yüksek teklifi yine Kanadalı CanWest-Global ortaklığı verdi*.* Kanadalı CanWest ve Mehmet Kutman'ın sahibi olduğu Global Yatırım Holding ortaklığından oluşan CGS Grubunun kurduğu Pasifik Televizyon ve Radyo İşletmeciliği ihaleyi 22 milyon 850 bin dolarlık teklifle ilk sırayı aldı. 

*STAR GAZETESİ* 17 Ocak 2006 tarihinde teslim edilen tekliflerin yer aldığı kapalı zarf usulü yapılan ihalede, TMSF'nin satışa çıkardığı Star Medya Grubu şirketlerinin en sonuncusu, Star gazetesi için açılan ihalede 5 milyon 150 bin dolarla Kıbrıslı işadamı Ali üzmen Safa’nın rakamı 8 milyon dolara yükseltmesi üzerine satılmıştır.

*Başbakan Erdoğan’ın bir numaralı adamı Ramsey’in patronu Remzi Gür ile Ali üzmen Safa dostluğu İngiltere’ye dayanıyor*. Gazetenin patronu Ali üzmen Safa görünse de arkadaki patron Remzi Gür ve onun kayınbiraderi Hasan Doğan’nın olduğu medyada yer almıştır . 
*STAR TV* Star TV Türkiye'nin ilk özel televizyon kanalıdır.TMSF tarafından satışa çıkarılan Star TVihalesinde 306.5 milyon dolarla, Doğan Grubu'na ait Işıl Televizyon Yayıncılığa satıldı. Magic Box adında kurulan kanal, 31 Mart 1990'da Star 1 adını almıştı.

*SABAH VE ATV KANALLARININ SATIşI*, TMSF’nin 5 Aralık 2007’de Sabah-ATV için yaptığı ihalede 1.1 milyar dolar ödemeyi kabul eden üalık Grubu’na Rekabet Kurulu’ndan sonra RTüK’ten de ‘şartlı’ onay geldi. 

RTüK’ten yapılan açıklamada şöyle denildi:

_“5411 Sayılı Bankacılık Kanunu’nun 134. maddesi kapsamında ATV-Sabah ticari ve iktisadi bütünlüğünün, Turkuvaz Radyo Televizyon Gazetecilik ve Yayıncılık A.ş’ye devrinin tesciliyle ilgili işlemlerin tekemmül ettirilebilmesi amacıyla, 3984 Sayılı Yasada ve üzel Radyo ve Televizyon Kuruluşları İdari ve Mali şartlar Yönetmeliği’nde belirlenen yükümlülüklerin 31 Ocak 2008 tarihi itibarıyla yerine getirilmesinin ardından Radyo ve Televizyon üst Kurulu, 7 şubat 2008 tarihli toplantısında konuyu gündemine almıştır. Yapılan değerlendirmeler sonucunda, Merkez ATV Televizyon Prodüksiyon A.ş.’nin sahibi olduğu ATV ve Radyo City’ye ait üst Kurul nezdindeki izin ve lisanslar ile 3984 Sayılı Kanunun Geçici 6. Maddesi kapsamında kullandırılan kanal ve frekansların kullanım haklarının Turkuvaz Radyo Televizyon Gazetecilik ve Yayıncılık A.ş. adına tesciline karar verilmiştir.”_ 

üalık Grubu’nun ödeme için TMSF’den 60 gün süre isteyeceği de belirtiliyor. şartname gereği üalık Grubu 1.1 milyar dolarlık muhammen bedelin yüzde 10’una denk gelen 110 milyon dolarlık teminat mektubu vermişti. Devir yapıldıktan sonra üalık Grubu 1.1 milyar dolarlık alım bedelinin tamamından sorumlu olacak. şayet ödemede herhangi bir problem çıkarsa, üalık Grubu bu bedeli ödeyemezse, TMSF Sabah-ATV için yeniden ihaleye çıkacak. O takdirde üalık Grubu’nun 110 milyon dolarlık teminatı yanacak. Ayrıca ikinci ihalede oluşacak bedel 1.1 milyar dolardan daha az olursa bu fark da üalık Grubu’ndan tahsil edilecek. ürneğin olası ikinci ihalede en yüksek fiyat 700 milyon dolarda kalırsa, TMSF 400 milyon doları üalık’tan isteyecekmış!.
_(Vatan Gazetesi 8.2.2008 )_

*BOYNER HOLDİNG* Boyner Holding`den İMKB`ye yapılan açıklamada, Boyner Büyük Mağazacılık`ın yüzde 30`u için 160 milyon dolarlık toplam şirket bedeli üzerinden 48 milyon dolar, Beymen`in yüzde 50`si için ise, 290 milyon dolarlık toplam şirket bedeli üzerinden 145 milyon dolarlık bir fiyata *Citigroup Venture Capital International* (CVCI) 12 şubat 2007 tarihinde satılmıştır. 
Dünyanın önde gelen sermaye yatırımı şirketlerinden Amerikalı Citigroup Venture Capital International (CVCI) Asya, Orta ve Doğu Avrupa ve Latin Amerika'da 2001'den bu yana toplam 3.5 milyar dolarlık sermaye yatırımı gerçekleştirdi. New York, Miami, Londra, Hong Kong, Hindistan ve şili'de ofisleri bulunan CVCI yatırım alanları arasında iletişim hizmetleri, perakende sektörü, ilaç sektörü, telekom, enerji ve finansal hizmetleri de bulunuyor. 

*MİGROS* Koç Holding, Migros’taki yüzde 50.8 hissesinin *İngiliz BC Partners tarafından kontrol edilen Moonlight Capital’a* 1.977 milyar YTL bedelle satılmasına ilişkin anlaşma imzalandı. Satış işlemi Rekabet Kurumu’nun iznine tabi olacak. Satış bedelinin 20 milyon YTL’si imza tarihinde, 1.957 milyar YTL bakiye tutar ise devir gerçekleştiği tarihte ödenecek. 

Devirden önce Koç Grubu, Migros’un sahip olduğu Koçtaş, Tat Konserve, Tanı Pazarlama ve Entek Elektrik hisselerini satın alacak. Migros’un yurtiçi mağaza sayısı 938 çıkmıştır. 220 Migros, 247 Tansaş, 460 şok, 3 5M, 8 Macrocenter ile tüm Türkiye'de hizmet veriyor. 

*Dünyanın en büyük 250 perakende şirketi listesine, 236'ncı sıradan giren Migros*, 2001-2006 yılları arasında en hızlı büyüyen 50 şirket arasında 12'nci sırada yer almıştır. Migros'u 1954'te İstanbul Belediye Başkanı Fahrettin Kerim Gökay, İstanbul halkına ucuz gıda ve tüketim maddesi temin etmek için kurmuştu. Migros, İsviçre'de doğup büyümüş, kooperatif yapıda bir mağazalar zinciridir. ünceleri İstanbul'da 45 satış otobüsü ile başlamış ve 1957'den sonra İstanbul Belediyesi, Migros için, belediyeye ait arsalar üzerinde baraka mağazalar kurarak devam etmiştir. Daha sonra 1975'te Migros’u Koç satışmış ve 2005'da Tansaş'la birleşmiştir. Migros'un sermayesinin yüzde 49'u halka aittir. Küçük hisseler olarak dağılmıştır. 

*Satın alan şirket BC Partners* 1986'da Londra'da kurulan bir özel girişim şirketi. Avrupa ve ABD'de çeşitli ofisleri bulunan şirket bugüne kadar toplam değeri 61 milyar Euro olan 66 şirket satın almış. Portföydeki en büyük şirket bu yıl 16.6 milyar dolara satın alınan uydu hizmetleri sağlayıcısı Intelsat ve Türkiye'de Baymak'ın sahibi olan ısıtma ve soğutma gereçleri üreticisi Bax de portföyündedir. 
_(15.2.2008 Milliyet-Yeniçağ )_

İş Bankası, Garanti Bankası ve Vakıfbank’tan yazılı bir açıklama yapılmış. Açıklamaya göre, Koç’tan Migros’un yüzde 51 hissesini 1.97 milyar YTL’ye satın alan Londra merkezli P.C.Partners tarafından kontrol edilen Moonligt Capital (Ayışığı Sermayesi) grubunun ödeyeceği paranın yarısı, bu üç Türk bankası tarafından karşılanacakmış.” 

*Bir yabancı şirket, bir büyük Türk şirketini satın alıyor. Bunun için Türkiye’ye para getirmiyor. Türk bankalarının, Türk halkından mevduat olarak topladıkları parayla oluşan kaynağı kullanıyor.*Yabancılar özelleştirmelerde ve şirket satın almalarında Türk bankalarının kredi imkanlarını kullanmaya başlarsa......
_( Güngör Uras Milliyet 6.3.2008 )_

*İSTANBUL İETT GARAJI* Levent’teki İETT garajına daha önce Dubai Towers yapmayı planlayan Dubai şeyhi Maktum’un şirketi Sama Dubai arazinin satışı için yapılan ihaleyi kazandı. 265.8 milyon YTL muhammen bedelle satışa çıkan arazi kazanan Sama Dubai İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi Kadir Topbaş’ın isteği üzerine 977 milyon YTL’lik teklifi 980 milyon YTL’ye yükseltti. Sama Dubai, yüzde 18’lik KDV ile birlikte toplam 1 milyar 156 milyon YTL ödeme yapacak. 

_(NTV-MSNBC 22 Mart 2007 )_

*ARAü MUAYENE İSTASYONLARI* üzelleştirme İdaresi Başkanlığı (üİB), yargı süreci nedeniyle bir türlü satışı tamamlanamayan araç muayene istasyonlarını, 2.5 yıl sonra, ihaleyi kazanan* Afken-Doğuş-TüvSüd Ortak Girişim Grubu’na (TüVTURK)* devretti. 613 milyon 500 bin dolarlık ihale bedelini peşin ödeme kararı ile yüzde 10 indirimden yararlanan grup, 552 milyon 150 bin dolara, 20 yıllığına araç muayene istasyonlarını işletme hakkını elde etti. 

üzelleştirme Yüksek Kurulu’nun 14 şubat 2005’te satışını onayladığı, araç muayene istasyonları hizmetinin özelleştirilmesine ilişkin olarak, 20 yıllığına I. Ve II. Bölge Araç Muayene İstasyonlarının Yapımı, Bakımı ve İşletilmesi Hizmetlerine ilişkin imtiyaz sözleşmeleri 15 Ağustos 2007 devredildi. İhale 14 şubat 2005’te onaylanmasına rağmen, ihale iptali için açılan davalar süreci uzattı. 

*HAVAş* Türkiye'nin ilk Yer Hizmetleri şirketi olan Havaş, 1933 yılında devlet tarafından havayollarına yer hizmetleri ve ikram servisi sağlamak üzere kurulmuştur. şirketin ikram hizmetleri 1987 yılında USAş adı altında ayrılarak özelleştirilirken, yer hizmetleri bölümü Havaş Havaalanı Yer Hizmetleri A.ş. olarak faaliyetlerine devam etmiştir.1995 yılı Nisan ayında Havaş hisselerinin %60'ını işadamı Turgay Ciner `in şirketi Park Enerji Yatırım Holding satılması ile şirketin yer hizmetleri bölümü de özelleştirilmişti. TAV Havalimanları Holding A.ş., Park Yatırım Holding'den Havaalanları Yer Hizmetleri A.ş. (Havaş) hisselerini satın alarak yaptığı açıklamada 

_“14 Kasım 2007 tarihinde de Rekabet kurulunun onayının tarafımıza ulaşmış olduğunu açıklamıştık Sivil Havacılık Genel Müdürlüğü izni alınarak, hisse devri tamamlanmış ve hisse devir bedeli olan toplam 115 milyon dolar Park Yatırım Holding Aş`ye nakden ve defaten ödenmiştir”_ denilmiş ve hisse devri işlemleri sonucunda, şirketimizin Havaş’daki payı yüzde 60`dan yüzde 100’e çıkmıştır” açıklamaları basın da yer almıştır. 


TAV, 15-16 şubat 2007 tarihleri arasında sermayesinin yüzde 16'sını halka arza ederek yerli ve yabancılardan oluşan hisse satışında, 225 milyon dolarlık hissesini ABD'li yatırım bankası *Goldman Sachs*'a, 90 milyon dolarlık hissesini de Avustralyalı altyapı fonu yöneticisi *Babcock&Brown*'a sattığı bilgileri yer almıştır. 

*GİMA* Hüsnü üzyeğin’e ait Fiba Holding bünyesindeki parekende şirketleri Gima ve Endi'nin, *CarrefourSA'ya satış* operasyonunun toplam tutarının 131 milyon dolar olduğu bildirildi. Fiba Holding'den, Gima ve Endi'deki çoğunluk hisselerin CarrefourSA'ya satış işleminin tamamlanmasına ilişkin açıklamada, Mayıs ayında taraflar arasında sağlanan anlaşmanın, önceki gün gerçekleşen hisse devriyle tamamlandığı hatırlatıldı. Açıklamada şöyle denildi: 

_'Toplam 131 milyon dolarlık anlaşma çerçevesinde, Fiba Grubu'na anlaşma tarihi olan 3 Mayıs 2005 Gima'daki yüzde 10 hissesi için 20 milyon dolar ödenmişti. Gima'nın kalan yüzde 50.2 oranındaki hissesine karşılık 197 milyon dolarlık piyasa değeri üzerinden 98.9 milyon dolar ödendi. Böylece Fiba Grubu, Gima'daki yüzde 60.2'lik hissesine karşılık toplam 118.9 milyon dolar aldı. Ayrıca Endi'nin yüzde 56 hissesine karşılık ise, 21.6 milyon dolar hisse değeri üzerinden 12.1 milyon dolar ödendi.''_ Açıklamada, CarrefourSA'nın halka açık tüm hisseler için çağrıda bulunacağı bildirildi.
_( Akşam Gazetesi 14.7.2005)_

Carrefoursa, yüzde 60 Carrefoursa ve yüzde 40 Sabancı Holding`in ortaklığı ile kurulan bir şirkettir. 

*TEKEL’İN ALKOLLü İüKİLER BüLüMü* Tekel'in alkollü içki bölümü 2004 yılında özelleştirme ihalesinden 292 milyon dolara hisselerinin yüzde 90'ını satın alan *MEY şirketi*, 146 milyon doları peşin ödediğini, MEY Alkollü İçkiler Sanayi ve Tic. Aş’ye 18 il ve ilçede bulunan fabrika, depo ve arsaları 27.02.2004 tarihinde devrederken kasasında bulunan 348,4 trilyon TL ile birlikte firmaya devredildiği basında fazlaca yer bulmuştur. MEY Alkollü İçkiler Sanayi ve Tic. Aş grubunda Nurol, Limak ve üzaltın'ın yüzde 29'ar, Tütsab'ın da yüzde 13 hissesi bulunuyordu. Tekel’den devraldığı ürün ailesinde rakı, votka, cin, kanyak ve brendi, likör, şarap, bira, viski ve vermut bulunan Mey, bu özelliği ile dünyada en çok sayıda kategoride üretim yapabilme kapasitesine sahip olmuştur. Haziran 2006 yılına geldiğimizde *Mey İçki, kurduğu şirketin %90 ınını 810 milyon dolara ABD'li Texas Pacific Group'a (TGP) devretmiştir.* Yani milli içkimiz rakı ikinci kez el değiştirmiştir. Mey İçki Sanayi ve Ticaret A.ş. üretime başlamasıyla ülkemizde bulumum çeşitte rakılar üretilmiştir. 

*TEKEL SİGARA FABRİKASI* *İngiliz British American Tobacco (BAT)* teklifini 10 milyon dolar artırarak nihai teklif 1.72 milyar dolar oldu. Stratejik konumda bulunan diğer kurumlarımıza ilaveten Tekel de 22.2.2008 tarihi itibariyle küresel sermayenin eline geçti. Türkiye pazarına 2002’de giren İngiliz BAT, hisse senetleri borsada işlem gören tütün şirketleri arasında dünyanın ikinci büyüğü. şirketin toplam 44 ülkede 52 sigara fabrikası bulunuyor. 

İşçiler meydanlara dökülerek ülkenin dört bir yanında eylem yapan çalışanları AKP aleyhinde slogan attı.

*Tekgıda-İş İç Anadolu Bölge Başkanı Lütfü Ceylan*, ülkenin “altın yumurtlayan tavuğu” olduğunu söyleyerek_ “yıllarca kurumun zarar etmesine yönelik girişimlere rağmen Tekel’in kar etmeyi sürdürdüğünü”_ ifade etti. Ceylan, 

_“Bu fabrikaları alacaklar bilsinler ki buraları tek etmeyeceğiz. Bu işe baş koyduk”_ dedi. 

Tekel’de yaklaşık 15 bin 313 kişi çalışıyor. İhalede TEKEL’e ait İstanbul, Adana, Ballıca, Bitlis, Malatya ve Tokat sigara fabrikaları satıldı. 

*KUşADASI LİMANI,* ilk satılan limandır. 2 Temmuz 2003 tarihinde üzelleştirme İdaresi tarafından satışa çıkarılmış otuz yıllığına 24.3 milyon dolara *Global Yatırım Holding A.ş.* (Global Yatırım Holding) ile dünyanın önde gelen kurvaziyer şirketlerinden *Royal Caribbean Cruises Ltd*. (Royal Caribbean) ortaklığı tarafından devralınmıştır. 2003 yılından beri Kuşadası Limanı, Ege Liman İşletmeleri A.ş. (Ege Ports) tarafından işletilmektedir, ortaklar arasında Royal Carribean Cruiseline ve Marvel İnvestment de var. Royal Carribean’ın, Kuşadası’ndan sonra gözünü Galataport projesinde Karaköy limanına dikmiştir.

*ANTALYA LİMANI* hisselerinin Temmuz 2006’da gerçekleşen ikinci açık artırmada Akdeniz Liman İşletmeciliği A.ş. 60 milyon 50 bin dolarla teklif veren tek şirket , Türkiye'nin son yıllarda en hızlı büyüyen gruplarından *Global Yatırım Holding'in, Musevi işadamı Sami Ofer ve Eyal Ofer iki ortak oldu.* Galataport ihalesiyle limanlara ilgisini ortaya koyan Global - Ofer ortaklığı, daha sonra Kuşadası Limanı ve İzmir Sığacık Yat Limanı'nı satışında devam etti.Kuruluşunda adı Global Menkul Değerler Aş olan şirket, Ekim 2004'te adını Global Yatırım Holding (GYH) olarak değiştirdi. GYH'nin yatırım planlarında nakit yaratma hızı yüksek ve yatırım geri dönüşü hızlı projeler ve özellikle büyük ölçekli altyapı projeleri önem taşıyor. 

*İZMİR ALSANCAK LİMANI* 3 Mayıs 2007 tarihinde yapılan ihale ile 1 milyar 275 milyon ABD doları ile *Global-Hutchison-EİB (Ege İhracatçı Birlikleri) Ortak Girişim Grubu*'na 49 yıllığına devredildi. Türkiye'nin en büyük iş kapasitesine sahip yıllık geliri 100 milyon, 2006 yılı net karı 75 milyon dolar civarında olan, *Türkiye’nin en büyük kapısı, en önemli limanı ABD-İsrail sermayesini temsil eden Oferle doğrudan bağlantılı olduğu konusunda şüphe bulunmayan Global-Hutchison ortaklığına teslim edildi.* Hong Kong kökenli uluslararası denizcilik tekeli Hutchison, 24 ülkede 45 liman işletiyor ve dünyanın en büyük limancılık tekeli durumunda. Ortaklığın önem taşıyan isimleri, Ofer'in Türkiye şubesi Global Yatırım Holding, dünyanın en büyük kruvaziyer şirketlerinden Royal Carribean Cruise Line ile ortak olduğu Kuşadası Limanı ve İzmir Sığacık Yat Limanı 2006 yılında TMSF'den aldığı Antalya Limanı'na İzmir'i de eklemiş oldu. 

*Grup, İsrail’in bölgedeki enerji açılımlarının müteahhitliğini üstlenmiş durumda.* Bakü-Ceyhan boru hattının Hayfa’ya uzatılması için incelemelerde bulunmak üzere daha önce Türkiye’ye gelen Ofer kardeşler, bir enerji şirketi kurup 10 bölgenin doğalgaz dağıtım ihalesini almıştı. 03 Mart 2008 tarihli gazetelerin haberine göre yapılan itirazları kabul eden Danıştay İdari Dava Daireleri Kurulu, işlemlerin yürütmesini durdurdu sonucunu bekliyor ve takip ediyoruz. 

*MERSİN LİMANI,* TCDD 'na bağlı Mersin Limanı kitlesel protestolara rağmen *Singapurlu PSA ile Akfen Grubuna* 755 milyon dolara 36 yıllığına kiralandı. Limanın devri, üzelleştirme Yüksek Kurulu'nun 11 Mayıs 2007 tarihli kararı ile onaylandı. 1976'da Ankara'da faaliyete başlayan Akfen'in önemli atılımları da 1990'ların ikinci yarısından itibaren gerçekleşti. Akfen ortakları ise Avusturyalı havalimanı işletmecisi Vienna Airport, Singapurlu liman işletmeciliği devi PSA, Türkiye'nin en önemli inşaat şirketlerinden Tepe Grubu, Almanya'nın dünya çapında ün yapmış standardizasyon ve denetleme şirketi Tüvsüd ile ortaklık kurmuştu. *Irak'ta Kellogg, Brown & Root firmalarından bazı işleri alarak yürüttüğü haberleri basında yer almıştı.* 

Türkiye'nin Akdeniz'e açılan kapısı olarak değerlendirilen liman yılda 5 bin gemi kabul ediyor. İncirlik üssü’nü kullanan ABD Mersin ve İskenderun limanlarında da gözü var. 

*İSKENDERUN LİMANI* TCDD'na ait İskenderun Limanı, 36 yıl süreyle devri için açılan ihaleyi *Tepe-Akfen* firması kazandı ama Rekabet Kurulu satışa itiraz etti. Kurul, _“TepeAkfen, Mersin Limanı’nı da aldı. Birbirine yakın iki limanın aynı firmaya satılması rekabeti aksatır”_ dedi. İhale şimdi mahkemede. Bu nedenle yeni bir ihale de açılamıyor. üzelleştirme İdaresi, satılacak diye limana yatırım yapılmasına ve işçi alınmasına da izin vermiyor. İskenderun Körfezi, liman ve iskele açısından zengindir. Körfezde irili ufaklı 22 iskele ve liman var. İskenderun Körfezi, İzmit’ten sonra ülkemizin en önemli deniz ticaret bölgesidir. 

*DERİNCE LİMANI* üzelleştirme Yüksek Kurulu Derince limanını 36 yıllığına işletme hakkını 23.11.2007 tarihli resmi gazetede yayınlayarak 195 milyon 250 bin dolara *Türkerler Ortak Girişim Grubu*na devrettiğini belirtmiştir. İzmit körfezinin kuzeyinde bulunan liman stratejik öneme sahip kara ve demiryolu bağlantılıdır. 

*İşletme haklarının devri iptal edildiği halde devlete iade edilmeyen limanlar şöyle:* üeşme, Giresun, Sinop, Ordu, Tekirdağ, Rize Hopa limanlarının özelleştirilmesinde durdurma kararı veren Danıştay'ın, limanlarla ilgili olarak verdiği kararların hiçbirinin uygulanmadığı ortaya çıktı. Milliyet 8.8.2005 

*SAMSUN GüBRE SANAYİ A.ş.* üzelleştirme İdaresi Başkanlığının 13.5.2005 tarihinde Türkiye Gübre Sanayii A.ş.’ye (TUGSAş) bağlı ortaklığı Samsun Gübre Sanayii A.ş.'nin yüzde 100 oranındaki kamu hissesinin 41.000.000 (kırkbirmilyon) ABD Doları bedelle en yüksek teklifi veren *Tekfen Holding çatısı altında faaliyet gösteren Toros Gübre ve Kimya Endüstrisi A.ş.'ye İhale etmiştir.* 

1967 yılında ülkemizin fosfatlı gübre ihtiyacını karşılamak üzere temeli atılan Samsun Gübre Sanayi A.ş.’nin bünyesinde, yoğunlaştırıcı üniteleri ile birlikte iki adet Fosforik Asit, bir adet Sülfürik Asit, birisi Diamonyum Fosfat diğeri de Kompoze gübre üretimi yapan iki adet Gübre Fabrikası olmak üzere toplam beş ana işletme bulunmaktadır. 

Toros Gübre ise Türkiye'nin 7 farklı bölgesinde 700 bayi ile hizmet vermektedir.

Samsun Gübre Sanayii, özelleştirilmek için ihaleye çıkarılınca...Samsunlular demişler ki

- Biz alalım.Ve hemen "Samsun Ortak Girişim Gurubu"nu kurmuşlar.Kimi "yüz dolar" koymuş. Kimi "beşyüz bin dolar." Bir anda "yüz milyon dolar" toplanmış."Ortak Girişim"in, 18 büyük ortağı var. İhale yapılmış....... *Ve Samsun Gübre, 46 milyon dolara Ortak Girişim Grubu'nda kalmış. Ama "ne olduysa olmuş." Ankara "satışı iptal etmiş."Samsun Gübre'yi "Samsun Ortak Girişim Grubu'na vermemiş."* Samsun'da bize "şu soru" soruldu? 46 milyonu peşin ödeyecek olan Samsun Ortak Girişimi'ne verilmedi.şimdi yine ihale yapılacak.Kaça satılacak? "Kaça satılacak" sorusunun altındaki anlam belli. "Daha ucuza" gidecek. Bu sorunuza ancak Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan cevap verebilir.Sayın Kemal Unakıtan. Samsunlular'a söyleyeceğiniz bir şey var mı? Sizden haber bekliyorlar. _(YAVUZ DONAT SABAH 29.7.2003 tarihli yazısı)._ 

EVET bizde tekrar soruyoruz, Samsun Gübre sanayisini neden Samsunlulara vermediniz? daha ucuza satmak için mi beklettiniz? *15 aydır üretim yapmadan beklettiğiniz Fabrikada, üretim yapılmaması nedeniyle bölgede oluşan gübre açığını ithalatla karşılamak için mi?,* yoksa birilerini kayırdığınız için mi?

*Resmi rakamlara göre*, 1753’ten 2002’ye kadar satılan taşınmaz mal miktarı sadece 11 milyon 965 bin 181 metrekare iken, AKP iktidarı, rekorlarına bir yenisini daha ekleyerek Kutsal vatan topraklarını en çok yabancılara satan hükümet oldu. 

*AKP döneminde yabancılar Türkiye’den 24 milyon 79 bin 957 metrekare taşınmaz satın aldı.* 


Türkiye’deki taşınmazlara ilgi gösteren yabancı ülkelerin başında ise İngiltere yer alıyor. 

Bu ülkeyi sırasıyla, Almanya, Yunanistan, İrlanda, Danimarka, Hollanda, Norveç, Avusturya, Belçika ve Fransa izliyor. 
Dünyanın her yerinde mütekabiliyet esasına göre yabancılara satış yapıldığını, Türk vatandaşlarının da bir çok ülkede gayrimenkulü bulunduğunu ifade eden Bayındırlık ve İskan Bakanı Faruk Nafiz üzak, “üyle abartılmaması lazım. Tabii yasal bir prosedür işliyor. Türkiye’de muhalefet var, Meclis var, Anayasa Mahkemesi var, yasalar gereği yapılıyor tüm bunlar” dedi. (*29/11/2007 Yeniçağ)*

Türk Dil Kurumu'na göre özelleştirme 

_"Devlete ait taşınır, taşınmaz malların teklif alma ya da ihale yoluyla satışını yapma"_

anlamındadır. 

Anayasa'nın 168'inci maddesinde 

"*Tabii servetler ve kaynaklar devletin hüküm ve tasarrufu altındadır. Bunların aranması ve işletilmesi hakkı devlete aittir*"

ifadesinin yer almaktadır. 

Bir ulus ne kadar çok şirkete sahipse bu şirketler dünyaya ne kadar yayılabilmişse ve de hakimse, ülkelerine ne kadar çok kar transfer edebiliyorsa işte o zaman, o ulus güçlü ve tam bağımsız demektir. Biz yer altı ve yerüstü tüm kaynaklarımızı satarak nasıl güçlü ve bağımsız olabiliriz ki?

TüRK işadamları piyasadan çekilirken, gelen yabancılar Türkiye'de kazanıp kendi ülkelerine kaynak aktarırken, ülkede hiçbir yatırım yapılmadığı gibi olanlarda elden çıkarken, ulusal güvenliğimizin teminat ı olan tüm stratejik alanlarımız yabancılara teslim edilirken nasıl güçlü olabiliriz?.

Evet, özü itibarıyla özelleştirmeler devletin küçültülmesi, ülkenin teslimiyeti ekonomik yönden işgalidir.

Vatandaşlarımıza bu şartlar altındaki bir ülkenin kurtuluşu için, vatan borcunu ödemek için görevler düşüyor. 

*Ben ne yapabilirim ki demeyin; çok basit sadece iki kelime “alışverişi kesin” yeter.*

----------

